# Érdekességek az internet világából



## dulifuli (2004 Június 1)

Halálos távszerelem
Amikor a PC-lehallgató hálózatán keresztül riadóztatott rendőrség kiszállt a Hollywood Boulevard-on levő régi lakásba, már késő volt. A férfi, virtuális valóságú öltözékben a legutolsó generációs Macintosh Quadra billentyűzetén hevert - holtan. 

John Malone tíz éve élt New Yorkban, de már öt éve nem lépett ki Soho-beli, Spring Street-i manzárdszobájából. Mindent, amire szüksége volt, az America On Line (AOL) nyilvános számítógép hálózaton keresztül rendelt meg és szállíttatott házhoz 100 millió más amerikaihoz hasonlóan. "Bejelentkező neve" SIRIUSálom volt. Piacelemzéssel foglalkozott, s egy modemen keresztül küldte el naponta a felméréseit cégének, a Tennessee állambeli Memphisbe. Szakmai és magánjellegű kapcsolatait jó ideje az IBM-jéhez kapcsolt nagy felbontóképességű képernyőn keresztül létesítette. Hála a számítógépnek, Amerikaszerte sok barátra tett így szert. Már nem kellett bárokba vagy a környék kávézóiba járnia, megszerette a kibertér szalonjait és folyosóit. 

Körülbelül egy évvel ezelőtt John Malone megismerkedett Candi 2000-rel, az AOL virtuális találkozásokra szolgáló egyik szalonjában tartott ünnepségen. Candi 20 éves, zöldszemű szőkeség volt, akiben John főként az Angyalok Városának lányait jellemző érzékiséget és fesztelenséget szerette. Candi minden jel szerint alig ismerte Los Angelest, mint ahogy John is szinte elfelejtette már New Yorkot, de mindez nem számított: a kibertérben a városok már nem városok, hanem ideák. 

Candi azokra a lányokra emlékeztette Johnt, akiket Kaliforniában látott, mielőtt még véglegesen letelepedett a virtuális világban. A régi időkre már csak úgy emlékezett, mint egy álomra, melynek képei puszta plátói reminiszcenciákként tűntek elő olykor... 

Candi 2000 az igazi Candi által kreált, elragadó kép volt a számítógép képernyőjén. John is maga készítette az önmagáról alkotott képet, amely Candinál jelent meg a monitoron. Egész északákat töltöttek beszélgetésekkel, dalokat küldve egymásnak, amelyeket az AOL szerverének numerikus felvételkészletéből választottak, s számítógépük sztereorendszerén keresztül hallgattak. 

De nem érték be a szavakkal. Felvették azt a ruhájukat, amelyben a test érzékeny pontjainál elektronikus szimulátorok voltak beépítve, és amikor a partnerük a kontinens másik végén rákattintott a képernyőn megjelenő ábra megfelelő pontjára vezetett kurzorra, simogatást éreztek. 

John egyre jobban kötődött Candihoz. De ahogy nőtt a szenvedélye, mind gyanakvóbbá vált. Úgy tűnt neki, hogy a virtuális világban, az informatika szupersztádáján a hűség a korábbinál is fontosabb érték lett. Számos jelből viszont azt gyanította, hogy a szép leány az AOL más tagjaival is kapcsolatot tart fenn. Úgy határozott tehát, hogy nyomozni kezd. 

Adott magának egy második bejelentkező nevet: immár D Juan 007 néven igyekezett találkozni Candi 2000-rel, és elcsábítani őt. D Juan 007-nek egy másik testet kreált, amely nem volt szebb, mint SIRIUSálom-é - ez ugyanis lehetetlen lett volna -, viszont jobban megfelelt Candi korábban kinyilvánított preferenciáinak. 

Egy éjszaka azután Candi 2000 virtuálisan szeretkezett D Juan-nal. John úgy érezte, elárulta önmagár, s ezért gyűlölet támadt a szívében Candi iránt. Azonnal döntött: megsemmisíti a lányt. A következő randevún SIRIUSálom arra kérte Candit, vegye fel a különleges érzékelő ruháját. Ő megtette, abban a hitben, hogy a fiú is így tesz. Tévedett. Az általa szenvedélyesen küldött lágy elektromos szerelmi sokkok elhaltak John fogasra akasztott kosztümjében. Eközben John szorgalmasan, megállás nélkül küldte az impulzusokat Candi képére, egészen addig, amíg a partnere önkívületi állapotba nem került. A lány elélvezett egyszer, kétszer, tízszer, de SIRISálom nem állt meg. Klikk, klikk, klikk. Candi a billentyűkre borult, kimerülten, de SIRIUSálom folytatta a lövöldözést, klikk, klikk, klikk, kliiiiikk, mindaddig, amíg Candi bele nem pusztult az áramütésekbe. 

A Los Angeles-i rendőrség a megégett testet a hullaházba vitette. A gyilkos öltözékben egy 50 év körüli férfit találtak. Mivel azonban a valóságos világban senki sem jött azonosítani, hirdetést tettek közzé az AOL-ban: a hálózaton ez a férfi a Candi 2000 bejelentkező nevet használta.


----------



## voila (2004 Június 1)

Hm....igen...van ez igy...kik is vagyunk...


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 1)

:blink: Bolcs kerdes----bennem is felmerult azert tettem fel az irast  pironkodo


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 1)

Na akkor kik itt a fiuk es kik a lanyok??????  
Oszinte vallomast mindenkitol!! szivar
En kezdem..
Nos en......varjatok, megnezem................
.............megvan! Fiu vagyok!
Ti jottok!


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 1)

pironkodo en meg azt hittem lany, de rajottem, hogy mar oregasszony szivar :wacko:


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 1)

Naneeeee


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 1)

pironkodo ...idonkent annak erzem magam...... pironkodo :wacko:


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 1)

Duli ne csinald, akkor en mi vagyok????


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 1)

Perec a te szulinapodat nem tudjuk.


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 1)

> *Duli ne csinald, akkor en mi vagyok???? *


 :blink: .hat eztet en most honnan tudjam :blink:


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 1)

A szulinapomon felkoszontottetek, az evjarat korabbi a Dulienal.


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 1)

a szulinapodnal, meg nem jartam erre, de azert utolag boldog szulinapot


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 1)

...ja az evjarattal meg ne foglalkozz


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 1)

Úristen! Ez a Candi+John M. féle szerelem egy beteges dolog lehetett. Hát én nem tudnám magam így "begubózni" az biztos! Valahol meg is érdemlik a sorsukat az ilyenek szerintem. Azt sem tudom elképzelni, hogy látatlanban szerelmet, vagy féltékenységet tudnék érezni egy ismeretlen iránt. Borzasztó.
Ja különben én is "lány" vagyok. Kerekperec kb. Veled egyidös- lehet?
A Fregattos évekre gondolok...


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by Ági21_@Jun 1 2004, 01:47 PM
> * Úristen! Ez a Candi+John M. féle szerelem egy beteges dolog lehetett. Hát én nem tudnám magam így "begubózni" az biztos! Valahol meg is érdemlik a sorsukat az ilyenek szerintem. Azt sem tudom elképzelni, hogy látatlanban szerelmet, vagy féltékenységet tudnék érezni egy ismeretlen iránt. Borzasztó.
> Ja különben én is "lány" vagyok. Kerekperec kb. Veled egyidös- lehet?
> A Fregattos évekre gondolok... *


Agi! Ne csodalkozz, ez nem egyedi eset... marmint a cyber-szerelem  
Rengeteget olvashatsz ilyen torteneteket a netten  
Mar erre szakosodott nyomozobrigad is van http://www.chatcheaters.com/
Komoly weblapjuk, es rengeteg kliensuk van :wacko:


----------



## lilli (2004 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by Ági21_@Jun 1 2004, 01:47 PM
> * Valahol meg is érdemlik a sorsukat az ilyenek szerintem. *


 :lol: 
Ez egy fikcio, novella.
Paulo Moura agyszulemenye :wacko: 


offtopic nemetul is a Neten van:
Paulo Moura: Der virtuelle Seitensprung


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 1)

a topikindito valoban novella, de ez nem:


Elhagyottak, megcsaltak, cyber-özvegyek

"24 éves feleségem, 2 gyönyörű kislány édesanyja egyik napról a másikra, egyetlen szó nélkül hagyott el minket 1999. november 25-én. Eltűnt személynek nyilvánították, és hetekig semmit nem tudtunk róla, mindaddig, amíg egy nap el nem kezdtem kutatni a számítógépe fájlai között. Így sikerült kiderítenem, hogy a feleségem önszántából hagyta el az országot, egy olyan férfi kedvéért, akit egy hónappal azelőtt ismert meg a chat-en. A gyermekeim és én is teljesen összetörtünk. Bárcsak többet tudtam volna korábban az internet függőségről és az online románcokról, talán megmenthettem volna a házasságunkat! NE HAGYD, HOGY EZ MEGTÖRTÉNJEN VELED! Segítünk abban, hogy időben észrevedd, ha a házastársad megcsal az interneten, és abban is, hogy megtehesd a szükséges lépéseket mielőtt elhagyna" 

- ezekkel a sokkoló mondatokkal fogad a www.chatcheaters.com web-kikötő, amelynek célja, - amint az a fenti sorokból is kiderült - hogy megmentse azokat a házasságokat, ahova az interneten keresztül már befészkelte magát a titokzatos harmadik. 

A site az ún. "internet hűtlenség" ellen ránt fegyvert és ennek érdekében minden lehetséges jótanáccsal és praktikus eszközzel felvértezi azokat, akik csatlakozni kívánnak a neten megcsaltak, a cyber-kedvesért elhagyottak népes táborához. A szívszaggató történetektől, a hűtlenség jelein és bizonyítékain keresztül az igazság felderítésére szolgáló kémszoftverekig minden megtalálható itt, ami csak egy gyanakvó vagy akár már bizonyosságot szerzett féltékeny hitvest érdekelhet. 

Te mit tennél, ha egy nap, a számítógépet gyanútlanul bekapcsolva ez az üzenet nyílna meg férjednek/feleségednek címezve: "Már nagyon vártalak édesem, ma éjjel rólad álmodtam!" Az eset nem fiktív: efféle cyber-lebukások szép számban fordulnak elő a chatcheaters.com-on közzétett beszámolók tanúsága szerint. 

Mégis, mit tehetünk ilyen esetben? 

A ChatCheaters szerkesztői alapvetően három csoportba osztják a segítséget nyújtó alternatívákat. A problémamegoldás első és legkézenfekvőbb lépcsőfoka: az őszinte és mindent tisztázó beszélgetés. A színt vallás, a belső titkok, a bűntudat megosztása és vádaskodás nélküli átbeszélése segítheti a kapcsolat megmentését. Ez azonban csak akkor működik, ha ez mindkét fél számára fontos. Ha a félrelépett párunk mindent azonnal letagad, egyszerűen paranoidnak nevez minket, vagy visszautasítóan reagál, hiába ajánljuk fel segítségünket, nyilvánvaló, hogy rejteget valamit. Más megoldást kell keresnünk. 

Második lépcsőfok lehet a pszichológussal való konzultáció, egyéni vagy párterápia. A pszichológusok napjainkban egyre többet foglalkoznak az internet-függőséggel és a cybersex káros hatásaival. A szakember szerint: "az internetes chat-ek fantáziavilága hasonló a droghoz - még a legnormálisabb embert is képes függővé tenni. A fanatikus chattelők előbb-utóbb hazugságokra kényszerülnek, bármit megtesznek, csak biztosítani tudják maguknak a napi chat adagot. A legrosszabb az egészben az, hogy a chattelők úgy érzik, nem csinálnak semmi rosszat, hiszen ők csak játszanak, úgymond barátokat szereznek. Pedig a chat-es kapcsolatokból gyakran lesznek valódi randevúk, titkolt kapcsolatok. A chat-en kezdődő házasságtörés tipikus útvonala leegyszerűsítve így fest: chat -> email -> telefon -> randevú -> szex." 

A pszichológus szerint drámaian nő azon esetek száma, amikor a páciensek egy online szerelmi kapcsolat miatt tönkrement házasságuk megmentése érdekében kérnek segítséget. Szétszakadó családok, sérült gyerekek, pénzügyi katasztrófa, kifosztottság és megalázottság marad a normális családok életét hirtelen és váratlanul felborító cyber-románcok nyomában. Ez derül ki a www.cyberwidows.com oldalból is, ahol a témára specializálódott szakember ún. e-terápia formájában kínál mentőövet a kétségbeesett cyber-özvegyeknek. 

Az új  és látványosan növekvő - célközönséget talált szakemberek mellett a kibertérben párjukat elvesztett, tehát e téren saját bőrükön is tapasztalatot szerzett önjelölt terapeuták is osztogatnak tanácsokat sorstársaiknak. A www.cyberwidow.com oldal éppen ilyen, emberi szóval várja és vigasztalja azokat, akik váratlanul ebben a helyzetbe kerültek. A nyitó oldalon kiemelt betűkkel ez áll: "ha netán most épp azon gondolkodna, hogy véget vet az életének, vagy kárt tesz önmagában - nehogy megtegye! Hívjon és mi segítünk!" 

Nem túlzott a félelem, nem egyszer vezetett már a cyber-szerelem és hűtlenség családi tragédiához. Segélykiáltásoktól hangos a YahooGroups. "Anticybercheaters" levelezőlistája is, melyet a megcsaltak, elhagyottak levelei töltenek meg nap mint nap. E történetekben az internet gyakorta maga az ördög. 

A chatcheaters fórumában és csevegőjéban ugyancsak az internetes hűtlenség körül folyik a napi társalgás. Igaz, betéved néha egy-egy szörfös, aki ha elfelejt alaposabban körülnézni, a site nevéből ítélve azt hiszi, olyan helyen jár, ahol partnerre találhat egy ártatlan kis flörthöz - és már küldi is csábító üzenetét - ilyenkor aztán sebzett vadként támadnak rá és oktatják ki a fórum törzstagjai. 

Az ellenséges hangulat azonnal érhetővé válik, ha elolvassuk néhány válságos helyzetbe került cyber-özvegy történetét. Egy levél a sok közül: 

A feleségemről azt mondhatnám, hogy "átlagos" háziasszony volt. Két kisfiunkat nevelte itthon, nekem sikeres üzletem volt, jó anyagi körülmények között és vidáman éltünk: megvolt, mindenünk: szép otthon, hétvégi utazások, nagyszerű nyaralások, jó kapcsolatok, barátok. Minden tökéletesnek tűnt. Kb. 18 hónappal ezelőtt a feleségem érdekelni kezdte az internet, hát előfizettünk. Először csak napi 1-2 órát internetezett, de hamarosan már egész éjjel a hálón lógott, beleszeretett a chattelésbe. Néhány hét múlva már nem tudott magán uralkodni. Semmi másról nem tudott beszélni, mint az internetről. Azt mondta, már nincs szüksége a régi barátaira, mert jobb barátokat talált az interneten. Időközben az is kiderült, hogy ezen jóbarátok közül többen szomorú helyzetükre hivatkozva pénzt kértek tőle, ő pedig megsajnálta őket és segített rajtuk. A fiaim, a családom és én is úgy éreztük, hogy szinte már teljesen elvesztettük őt. Teljesen kifordult magából. Egész nap a számítógép mellett ült, vacsorára mirelit pizzát melegített, és már ment vissza a géphez. Hajnalig le sem szállt a vonalról. Később cybersex chat-ekbe bonyolódott. Rengeteg emberrel csevegett a hálón, és az egyik férfival a valós életben is találkozott. Amíg tudta, titkolta, de egyszer csak kiderült, hogy a szeretője lett. Egy nap aztán otthagyott minket, a gyerekeket, a házat, az üzletünket. Az új élettársa pedig - aki tudtommal munkanélküli, alkoholista - rávette arra, hogy a válóperben amit csak lehet magának követeljen. A történtek alapján az az érzésem, hogy ez a férfi már nem először csinálhatja mindezt végig. Minden jel arra mutat, hogy az interneten csípi fel az érzékeny, talán kicsit unatkozó, jómódban élő feleségeket, akiktől olcsó szexet és anyagi jólétet remél - az egész olyannyira kiterveltnek tűnik. Tud nekem valaki segíteni??? 

Nem esett még szó chatcheaters szakértői által ajánlott "kemény" módszerekről. Ha sem az őszinte párbeszéd, sem a lélekbúvár tanácsadás nem segít, vagy nem igazán bízunk ezek sikerességében, akkor ott vannak a titkosszolgálati módszerek. Ezek többségét a nem kívánatos cyber-románc megelőzésének eszközeként hirdetik. A site számos olyan eszközt mutat be, melyek segítségével követhető hitvesünk minden lépése a cyberspace-ben. Tanácsokat olvashatunk arra vonatkozóan, milyen módon bukkanhatunk rá számítógépünk fájlai között elrejtett titkos üzenetekre, és arra, hogyan derítsük ki a feltételezett cyber-szerelmi háromszög ismeretlen tagjának kilétét. Elképesztő választékban állnak rendelkezésre a legkülönbözőbb hardver és szoftver alapú kémkedő, kukkoló módszerek, de árulnak itt szuper-hatékony telefon-lehallgató készüléket is. Ráadésként, ha nem igazán kedveljük a technológiai megoldásokat, online magándetektívet is fogadhatunk. 

Vagy lehet, hogy már figyelnek minket? 

Vigasztalásképpen, bár az online kémkedést segítő eszközök eladása feltehetően nem lehet rossz üzlet, a Chatcheater számos ötletet és jótanácsot fogalmaz meg arra vonatkozóan is, hogyan őrizzük meg házasságunkat, párkapcsolatunkat, hogyan tegyük azt napról napra szebbé, becsesebbé, hogy párunk ne a virtuális világban keressen nálunk izgalmasabbat. Talán így akadályozhatjuk meg leginkább, hogy efféle rémtörténetek főszereplőivé váljunk, vagy láthatatlan cyber-detektívek szegődjenek nyomunkba. 


A félrelépés jelei: 
Ha az alábbiakat tapasztalod, párod valószínűleg online románc(ok)ba bonyolódott:
Gyors egérkattingatásba kezd amikor váratlanul belépsz a szobába 
Túl sok időt tölt a neten, amíg te alszol 
Erős vágyat érez arra, hogy egyedül legyen, amikor internezik 
Telefonkártyát vesz magának 
Egyszerre több szolgáltatónál regisztrál magának ingyenes email címet 
Hirtelen digitális fényképezőgépre vagy szkenerre van szüksége 
Amikor te veszed fel a kagylót, szó nélkül leteszi a hívó fél 
A megszokottnál többet törődik a külsejével 
Egyre kevesebbet figyel rád 
A számítógép fontosabb lesz, mint a család / a kapcsolat


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 1)

Agi21! A Fregatt volt regen es van ma is. A korunk nem gondolom hogy annyira stimmelne, hacsak nem szultel kicsit keson.


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 1)

Bocs az off-ert! pironkodo


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 1)

semmi baj


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 1)

Ja Lilli ez is egy level, es nem novella.......


Kézeletben megélt szerelem

Az én történetem így kezdődött: "Csillag nélkül". Elmúlt a Karácsony, de még érezni lehetett a levegőben az ünnep illatát, mégis minden csöndes volt, és egyedül voltam. Leültem a gép elé, mint ahogy minden este tettem, és beléptem a legközelebbi csetre. Nem érdekelt, hogy kik vannak ott, egyszerűen csak beszélgetni (jobban mondva inkább beszélni) akartam, és így volt a legkönnyebb. A párommal ritkán láttuk egymást abban az időben, ezért én gyakran éreztem a lelkemben magányt. 

Ismerős és ismeretlen nevek vettek körül, szomorú voltam, de legalább beszélhettem. Nem érdekelt, hogy figyelnek-e rám, egyszerűen csak el akartam valakinek mondani, hogy éppen mi bánt engem. De valaki mégis figyelt a szavaimra, segítséget kértem, és azonnal, mindenben segített. Kezdő voltam a cseten, nem tudtam bánni vele, és élete első mondata ez volt hozzám: "Csillag nélkül" - utólag rájöttem, milyen sokat is jelentett ez az egyetlen mondat. 

Teltek a napok és észrevettem, hogy már csak Őt keresem a neten, már csak az Ő neve érdekel, ha meglátom a nevét,akkor a szívem hevesen ver és nem tudom visszafogni az érzelmeimet. És egyszercsak döbbenetes volt a felismerés, hogy Ő is így érez irántam. Mindketten tudtuk, hogy nem vagyunk függetlenek, titokban és mások elől elbújva csevegünk a neten keresztül, és hónapról hónapra egyre mélyebb és erősebb kapcsolat alakul ki köztünk. 

Aztán elhangzott az első Szeretlek!.... 
Ültem a monitor előtt és a könnycseppek lassan csordogáltak végig az arcomon. "Mit mondjak én erre?" - kérdeztem magamtól, és eszemet vesztve válaszoltam: "Én is ... Szeretlek!" Mindketten el akartuk hitetni magunkkal, hogy ez csak egy szimpla baráti szeretet, egy kedves és megértő barát felé, akire mindig is vágytunk, de titkon már tudtuk, hogy ez nem az! Ez már sokkal több annál! 

Egy "Csillag" volt a párom, aki szeretett engem, de én ezt nem tudtam viszonozni. Csókoltam, öleltem, de a szívemben mégis azt a másikat, azt az ismeretlent szerettem ettől a pillanattól fogva, és egyben azt is éreztem, hogy ez egy viszonzott szerelem volt. A párom csak elviselte az én kusza lelkivilágomat, de Ő értette - és ami még fontosabb -, érezte is! Csillag nélkül akartam élni...! 

Éjszakákon át csevegtünk a neten, beszélgettünk telefonon, egymás fotóját nézegettük és közben ugyanazon a tengeren úsztunk egy csónakban, melyet nem akartunk kormányozni, mert tudtuk, hogy az fájdalmas. Szavakat és mondatokat írtunk és mondtunk egyszerre, ugyanabban a pillanatban hívtuk egymást és nevettünk, de belül mégis éreztük, hogy ennek nem lesz jó vége, bár szerettük volna, ha inkább ez lenne a való világ. Miért nem lehetett az? Sebeket okoztunk volna, mert tudtuk, hogy közben valaki ott van a másik szobában, vagy éppen másnap jön Hozzánk, és nagyon is szeret... Mi pedig megcsaljuk, mert bár ezek "csak" érzelmi dolgok, de sokkal súlyosabbnak tartottuk, mint a testi megcsalást. 

Aztán egy napon én nem bírtam tovább ezt a kettős játékot, levelet írtam neki, de már nem emailt, mint régen, hanem kézzel írt hagyományos levelet, és mindent leírtam benne: nagyon szeretem, de van két ember, akik nem érdemlik ezt meg. Tudtam, hogy a levélre nem jön válasz, mert pont olyan, mint én: makacs, sértődékeny, bánatos, ... szerelmes! 

Az idő csak röpült, de én egyre szomorúbb és szomorúbb lettem. A párom pár hét múlva megcsalt, elmondta és én megbocsátottam neki, pedig igazából nekem kellett volna bocsánatot kérnem. Nekem sohasem volt lelkierőm ahhoz, hogy mindezt az ismeretlen, és mégis felkavaró szerelmet elmeséljem neki. Magamat okoltam mindenért, de tudtam, hogy megérdemlem, tudtam, hogy egyszer még az élettől visszakapom amiért megbántottam mást: mert nincsenek véletlenek! 

Fél év telt el, én maradtam a régi cseten Ő eltűnt. A párommal rég vége volt a dolognak, viharosan, de mégis hazugságok között váltunk el egymástól: én hazudtam és titkoltam valamit! Aztán az ismeretlen ismerős váratlanul újra belépett az életembe, és újra felkavart mindent. Igen, Ő volt, Ő, akit egykor annyira szerettem... aki egykor annyira szeretett! Elvesztette a legjobb barátját, és úgy érezte, hogy meg kell keresnie engem, mert a párjának nem tudja elmondani, de nekem igen, mert hasonló a lelkivilágunk, és talán én könnyebben megértem majd őt. Újabb átalvatlan éjszakák következtek, újra átéltük szerelmünk részleteit, és én most már látni akartam személyesen is (eddig még sohasem láttam), de egyszer csak rájöttem egy fájdalmas dologra: ez az ember már nem az, akiért én egykor feladtam volna mindent. Megváltozott és így már nem illettünk össze. Persze valószínűleg én is változtam. Egészen más irányt vett ekkor a kapcsolat, visszaadta az egykori sérelmeket nekem, és most én szenvedtem, most ő mondta ki a végét. 

Még ma is fáj, hogy így váltunk el egymástól, annak ellenére, hogy egykor majdnem fél évet töltöttünk "együtt", de ha a valóságban nem is, a képzeletünkben a legszebb, és legnemesebb szerelmet élhettük meg. Ezért viszont köszönetet kell mondanom Neki, mert azelőtt soha nem kaptam ennyi kedvességet és szeretetet egy embertől, mint amennyit Tőle akkor. De a mondás Ránk is érvényes lett végül: "Csak azt tudod bántani, akit nagyon szeretsz!" 

Üdvözlettel: 
Liz


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@Jun 1 2004, 01:59 PM
> * Agi21! A Fregatt volt regen es van ma is. A korunk nem gondolom hogy annyira stimmelne, hacsak nem szultel kicsit keson. *


 Késöbb szültem mint a nök 50évvel ezelött. Korábban mint pár ismerösöm. Csak két éve mentem férjhez. Most 37 leszek, és talán lesz még egy.


----------



## lilli (2004 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by dulifuli_@Jun 1 2004, 02:09 PM
> * Ja Lilli ez is egy level, es nem novella.......
> 
> 
> *


 szomoru....


en is lattam a Neten, a szivem megszakadt, mikor a magyar chat szobaban a teenager lany konyorgott az apjaval egyutt az anyjanak, hogy menjen haza,
es hagyja maga utan a pasit aki miatt ott hagyta csaladjat...
mondanom sem kell, ott a magyar chatszobaban ismerkedtek meg, a ket gyermekes anya ott hagyott mindent egy flort miatt ...


sot ez nem az egyetlen eset...

 -> gyerekeket sajnalom


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 1)

Most akiknel voltunk hetvegen, az a no 55 evesen szult.


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 1)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@Jun 1 2004, 02:34 PM
> * Most akiknel voltunk hetvegen, az a no 55 evesen szult. *


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 1)

Komolyan.


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 1)

És az elsö volt? Mondjuk azt a gyereket fel is kell nevelni valakinek. Bátor hölgy nem mondom! :wacko:


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 1)

Van mar ketto nagy lanya, es az egyik adta a petesejtet amit beultettek es kihordta. Tulajdonkeppen az unokajat szulte meg. Tavaly oktoberben tele voltak vele az itteni ujsagok. Amerika legidosebb anyukaja. :wacko:


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 1)

És ez miért volt jó neki? Azt még megérteném, ha addig valahogy nem jött volna össze, és mindenképp akart volna egy gyereket. De így eröltetni, mire volt ez jó?
Szegény kisgyerek.


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Június 1)

A mostani ferjenek nem volt meg gyermeke, es ugy gondoltak megprobaljak. A velemenyemet inkabb nem irom le a dologrol. h34r:


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 1)

Nyudodtan leírhatod. Én is leírtam. Azért az 55 már tényleg túlzás. Engem itt végig a terhesség alatt úgy kezeltek, mint a hímestojást. A doki be akarta írni a könyvembe, hogy veszélyeztetett terhes, mert elmúltam 35... Aztán könnyebben kihordtam, megszültem, mint a húszévesek. meno


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 2)

:blink: azt hiszem atalakitom a topik cimet.......
Erdekessegek az internett vilagabol, es hany eves korban idealis szulni.... :wacko:   
Szerintem teljesen osszefugg a ketto


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 2)

Ezek utan nekem csak egy kerdesem lenne: hol lehet kapni azta cyber ruhat? :rohog


----------



## Balyusz47 (2004 Június 2)

Na mit gondoltok?Eleg noies a kep?
A felesegem szerint ferfivagyok de sajnos egyre ritkabban?
Ojan vagyok mint a jeg tancosok.A szabadon valasztott meg megy csak a kotelezo vel van a baj. :hivatalos


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by dulifuli_@Jun 1 2004, 11:48 PM
> * :blink: azt hiszem atalakitom a topik cimet.......
> Erdekessegek az internett vilagabol, es hany eves korban idealis szulni.... :wacko:
> Szerintem teljesen osszefugg a ketto    *


 Igazad van! Elkalandoztunk.  Elnézést érte!


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 2)

> _Originally posted by Balyusz47_@Jun 2 2004, 01:59 AM
> * Na mit gondoltok?Eleg noies a kep?
> A felesegem szerint ferfivagyok de sajnos egyre ritkabban?
> Ojan vagyok mint a jeg tancosok.A szabadon valasztott meg megy csak a kotelezo vel van a baj. :hivatalos *


  ez aranyos volt


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 2)

Igen, a Balyusz ritkan szol, de akkor veloset. :rohog


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 3)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@Jun 2 2004, 11:39 AM
> * Igen, a Balyusz ritkan szol, de akkor veloset. :rohog *


 cool Igy van! De visszaterve a topik eredeti temajahoz, az internetten nem csk tragediak, de baratsagok is szuletnek.........


A legjobb barátom lett



Teljesen véletlenül történt az egész, véletlenül találkoztam vele, nem ismertük egymást előtte. Egy este unalmamban, feljelentkeztem a hálóra, és csevegni mentem. Ő szólított meg engem, hogy nem találkoztunk e mi már korábban, mert ismerős volt neki a nick-em. Elkezdtünk beszélgetni , megadta az e-mail címet, és amikor nem véltünk fenn a csevegőn, akkor naponta több levelet irtunk egymásnak. Úgy kezdődött mint egy szokásos ismerkedés, de hamar megkedveltük egymást, és kiderült hogy csak 20 km-re lakunk egymástól. Személyesen is találkoztunk, többször is, és nagyon jó barátság lett közöttünk, azt mondhatom, hogy ő lett a legjobb barátom, nagyon szeretem őt, és a mai napig is tartom vele a kapcsolatot. 

Azért mondtam ezt el, mert eddig mindig csak csalódásokkal kapcsolatos történeteket hallottam, és nem szeretném, ha mindenki úgy tekintene a hálóra, mint csalódások helyszínére. Nagyon jó barátságok is szövődtek, mint például a miénk is! 

Üdvözlettel: Réka


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 3)

Ha ez nem igy volna, mar reg nem olvasnank egymas beirasait.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 3)

... es hol marad a beteljesedett (  ) SZERELEM?  ....


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 3)

Nyugi az is van, csak most megyek melozni, es utana felrakom


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 3)

Az azért csak nem az interneten kell hogy teremjen! Bár persze nem kizárható.Szerintem az internet egy olyan kommunikációs csatorna ami kedvez a barátság kialakulásának - mivel meg kell fogalmazni dolgokat stb.. De a szerelemnek nagyon nem - eleve a szerelem/szerű érzések magukban hordozzák a belemagyarázás önámítás stb... lehetőségét de egy olyan csatornán mindez ahol csak betűket lát az ember a másikból butaság bármibe is belemagyarázni többet mint szórakozás - persze akkor nem ha a valóságos élet is olyan találkozást hoz ami megszólal, de az már más történet.....


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 3)

Az online csevegéstol az esküvoig


Az Internet Kalauzban és a weben is olvastam az Internet Love Story-kat. Ennek hatására írok most én is, szeretném elmesélni saját történetünket, ami - ne lepodj meg - nem kevesebb, mint 5 évvel ezelott kezdodött, és azóta is tart, sot... 

De az igazán jó hírt a végére tartogatom, most inkább a legelején kezdem, megismerkedésünkkel. Akkoriban Szegeden a JATE Angol tanszéken dolgoztam, onnan volt lehetoségem IRC-re rácsatlakozni. Már korábban is IRC-ztem, de akkor valaki váratlanul beköszönt nekem - határozottan emlékszem, hogy ez volt az elso mondata: - Szia, te kedves lány! Erre én megkérdeztem: -Honnan tudod, hogy kedves vagyok? 

Szóval, ott az Interneten megismerkedtem egy sráccal, aki budapesti volt, és az ELTE matematikus szakán tanult. Valahogy o más volt mint a többi fiú az neten. Már éppen kezdtem belefáradni, hogy egyikkel sem lehet komolyan szót váltani. Sokat beszélgettünk, és kiderült, hogy nagyon sok közös van bennünk. Egyre szimpatikusabbak lettünk egymásnak, ahogy a napok, hetek múltak. Szinte minden nap találkoztunk az IRC-n, de ha ott nem sikerült, akkor e-mail-eket írtunk. Gyakran megesett, hogy egyre gondoltunk, mindketten éreztünk az összhangot, és azt, hogy fontosak vagyunk egymásnak. Természetesen egy id&otilde; után képeket is cseréltünk, és mindkettonknek tetszett a másik. Telefonon is beszélgettünk néhányszor, a következ&otilde; lépésként pedig megérett az a gondolat bennünk, hogy találkoznunk kellene. Virtuális találkozásunk után egy hónappal elutaztam Budapestre, ahol o várt a Nyugati Pályaudvaron. Ez volt az elso személyes találkozásunk, ami - bár volt bennünk boven izgalom és egy nagy adag kíváncsiság - nem hozott csalódást, épp ellenkez&otilde;leg. Nagyon tetszett nekem, és én is neki. Iszonyatos hideg volt aznap, még a rózsa is megfagyott a kezemben, amit tole kaptam, de mi mégsem éreztük annak, mert egymással voltunk elfoglalva. Egész nap csatangoltunk a Margit-szigeten, a Múzeum kertben. Nagyon jól éreztük magunkat együtt, olyannyira, hogy este majdnem lekéstem a vonatot, annyira egymásba voltunk merülve. 

Egyikünk számára sem volt kétséges, hogy ennek lesz folytatása. A találkát követo héten a szokásosnál is élénkebben kommunikáltunk, a rákövetkezo hétvégén pedig o jött el hozzám Szegedre, és onnantól kezdve minden hétvégén találkoztunk. Szerelmünk napról napra egyre erosebb lett, és nemsokára már a közös jövot tervezgettük. Fél év múlva eljegyeztük egymást, az azt követo évben, tehát 1996-ban összeházasodtunk. Én Pestre költöztem, azóta itt élünk együtt, és orületesen imádjuk egymást. Nem bántunk meg semmit. Márciusra várjuk az elso kisbabánkat. Ilyen felhotlen boldogságot, és sok örömet kívánok minden Interneten megismerked&otilde; párnak, mint amit mi éltünk át, és élünk át nap mint nap. 

Üdvözlettel: 
Várszegi Viktória, és a férjem, Várszegi Géza


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 3)

OLVASSATOK EL, MERT NAGYON ERDEKES RIPORT  


A Chat Díva

Kedves Andrea! 
Érdeklődéssel olvastam az internetszerelemmel kapcsolatos cikkeid és levélgyűjteményed a neten, részben mert kommunikáció szakon ebből írnám a diplomamunkám, részben pedig azért, mert magam is érintett vagyok a kérdésben. Az internettel második gyermekem születése után vált közelivé a kapcsolatom, amikor sokat voltam itthon, és az időm bőven megengedte, hogy benézzek egy chat-re. Az internetnek fél év kellett, hogy felborítson mindent és megváltoztassa az élettel kapcsolatos, addig nagyon szilárd terveimet és elképzeléseimet. A történetem nagyon hosszú és szövevényes, ha gondolod, bármikor kapható vagyok rá, hogy egy kávé mellett elmeséljem mindazt, amin keresztülmentem. Jól esne valakinek az elejétől a végéig elmondani az egészet. 

*Telefonon egyeztetünk, és pár nap múlva egy pesti bevásárlóközpont presszójában találkozunk. Sonjára a telefonban leírt külső jegyek alapján azonnal ráismerek. Nem szokványos jelenség. Fiatal, kedves arc, extravagáns köröm és hajviselet. Sokkal inkább nézném független, alternatív beállítottságú egyetemistának, mint kétgyermekes családanyának. Capuccino, cigi, nagylevegő, és egy hosszú történet. "Kemény időszak volt, nagyon kemény". Miközben mesél, többször is csörög a mobilja, barátai bulizni hívják. "Ő is egy chat-es volt" - teszi hozzá mosolyogva minden hívás után.* 

*Azt írtad egy fél év alatt felborította az életed az internet. *
Igen, az interneten belül is a chat volt az, ami egy olyan világot nyitott meg számomra, amit eddig nem ismertem és amit úgy éreztem hatalmas szabadságot adott. Mások beszámolóiban olvastam, hogy itt elsősorban a kommunikáció számít, és azt hiszem, épp ez volt a "vesztem". Mivel évek óta újságírásból élek, tudok bánni a szavakkal, imádok írásban kommunikálni, így napok alatt hatalmas népszerűségre tettem szert, fürödtem a bókokban, és ennyi év hűség után megrészegített a tudat, hogy versenybe szállnak értem a nickek. Akkor még nem tudtam, hogy nem szabad, sőt tilos itt mindent komolyan venni. 

*Hogyan csöppentél bele a chat világába, és miért hatott rád ennyire?* 
Olyan előítélet élt bennem, hogy a chat olyan hely, ahova unatkozó emberek járnak, egymással felszínes dolgokról beszélgetnek, majd miután mindenki kifecsegte magát, megy tovább, ki-ki a maga dolgára. Ezzel szemben azt tapasztaltam, hogy a chat-en - legalábbis ahova én keveredtem - igazi közösségek élik mindennapi életüket. 

*Próbálom megérteni, miért szeretnek az emberek chat-telni, mi a jó abban, ha nem szemtől szembe egy buliban, egy sörözőben, hanem a virtuális térben arc nélkül beszélgetnek egymással. *
Nagyon egyszerű. Ha dumcsizni, bulizni szeretnél, akkor ahhoz fel kell szépen öltöznöd, smink, parfüm, miegymás. Szabaddá kell tenned magad - gyerekek mellett ez tudod, hogy mit jelent - aztán buszra szállni, átzötyögni a város másik végébe, ahonnan ki tudja, hogyan keveredsz majd az éjjel haza, ráadásul ugyanerre a tortúrára még rá kell beszélned egyidőben 20 másik embert. Ugye nem is olyan egyszerű? Hát ez az, ami miatt a chat adja magát: roppant kényelmes. Ki sem kell mozdulnod otthonról, és a többi 20 vagy akárhány barátod ott vár rád a neten minden este. Egyébként épp az fogott meg a chat-ben, hogy az oda rendszeresen bejáró emberek jól ismerik egymást, szinte mindent tudnak egymás dolgairól, megbeszélik a legbelsőbb problémáikat. Ráadásul a chat amellett, hogy haláli kényelmes, legalább olyan izgalmas. Mindig történik valami: egy váratlan esemény, egy provokatív hozzászólás, egy új tag felbukkanása rendszerint felpezsdíti a társalgást. 

*Saját magad adtad a chat-en, vagy egy felvett szerepet játszottál?* 
Eleinte alaposan rájátszottam, egyfajta megközelíthetetlen díva szerepet vettem fel. Ebben a személyiségben nem voltam férjnél, nem voltak gyerekeim. Nagyon élveztem, mert láttam, mennyire tudok hatni a fiúkra, szinte azonnal rákaptak a horgaimra. Persze csak játéknak tekintettem az egészet. A játék tétje mindig az volt, hogy magamra vonjam mások, leginkább a nagymenőknek számító megközelíthetetlennek tűnő figurák figyelmét. Minél megközelíthetetlenebb volt valaki, a játék annál izgalmasabbnak tűnt. Minden chat-nek vannak központi, népszerű figurái akikért versengés folyik. Bele is estem az első csapdába. 

*Vajon az a fiú, aki a neten nagymenőnek tűnik, ugyanilyen vonzó-e a valós életben? Volt ilyen tapasztalatod?* 
Igen. Az a fiú, aki először volt rám úgy hatással, hogy vonzódást éreztem iránta, az első személyes találkozáskor teljesen hidegen hagyott. Az a típus volt, akit társaságban soha nem vettem volna észre. Így a chat-en keresztül mégis odavoltam érte, és ő ezt ki is használta. Később tudtam meg, másoktól, hogy éppen ez volt a célja, azzal kísérletezett, sikerül-e elérnie, hogy a lányok belészeressenek. Ha igen, onnantól kezdve már nem is érdekelte tovább a történet. 

*Ez persze nem vette el a kedved a chatteléstől.* 
Nem, mert időközben egyre jobban megismertem a többieket is, kialakult egy társaság, melynek népszerű tagja lettem. Szenvedélyemmé vált a chat, napi 6-8 órát, olykor még többet is fenn voltam a hálón. Képtelen voltam lebontani a vonalat, mert egyrészt imádtam ezt a világot, és attól féltem, hogy ha lelépek, kimaradok valamiből. Napközben pedig az éjszakai csevegés elmentett log-jait olvasgattam. Volt olyan időszak, amikor már a redőnyt sem húztam fel a lakásban, elláttam ugyan a gyerekem, de magammal és a környezetemmel már egyáltalán nem törődtem, amikor csak tehettem a chat-en lógtam, gyakran estétől hajnalig folyamatosan. 

*Napi 8-10 óra rengeteg idő. Mivel töltötted el ezt az időd mielőtt nem volt otthon Internet kapcsolatod? *
Furcsa, mert én is elgondolkodtam rajta, hogy vajon azért kezdtem el chattelni, mert hiányzott valami az életemből, vagy csak akkor jöttem rá, hogy hiányzik valami, amikor elkezdtem chattelni. Azelőtt úgy éltem, mint más normális emberek. Nappal dolgoztam, tanultam, este otthon voltam a családommal. A történethez hozzátartozik, hogy házasságom mindig kiegyensúlyozott, és a környezetünk szemében példaértékű volt. Férjemnél jobb apát keresve sem találhattam volna, a házimunka számomra szinte ismeretlen fogalom volt. A kapcsolatunkban a szerepek felcserélődtek, inkább ő volt a háziasszony és anya, számára mindennél fontosabb az otthon nyugalma, a családi fészek védelme, és a maga részéről mindent meg is tett azért, hogy boldog hátteret biztosítsunk nekünk. Kettőnk közül engem érdekelt jobban a külvilág, a karrier, tehát amíg ő otthon tett-vett, én pörögtem a tanulás és a munka terén, majd az utóbbi fél évben a netes világban. Ez aztán már egy idő után túl soknak bizonyult. 

*Hogyan élte meg a férjed ezt a történetet?* 
Ahogy így visszagondolok, sokáig nagyon toleráns volt. Az elején annyit érzékelt, hogy találtam magamnak valami új dolgot, amiben jól érzem magam, és amivel eltöltöm itthon az időm. Látta, hogy új barátokra tettem szert, de ez nem zavarta, elfogadta, bár őt nem érdekelte sem a net sem az új társaság. Mindenesetre nem volt féltékeny, a hűtlenség kérdése sokáig egyáltalán fel sem merült egyikünkben sem. A probléma inkább abból eredt, hogy már túl sok időt töltöttem a chat-en, és alig beszéltünk valamit egymással. 

*Nem próbált meg visszatartani? *
Talán igen, de én annyira belefeledkeztem a chattelésbe, hogy bizonyára észre sem vettem a jelzéseit. Csak akkor, amikor - bizonyára kétségbeesésében és tehetetlenségében - megdöbbentő lépésre szánta el magát. Szokás szerint este fenn voltam a hálón, és chatteltem amikor látom, hogy a férjem felöltözik és odaszól, hogy egy kicsit elmegy otthonról, mert találkoznia kell valakivel. Nem tulajdonítottam a dolognak jelentőséget. Aztán meghűlt az ereimben a vér, amikor fél óra múlva saját nevén belépett a kedvenc chat szobámba és rámköszönt. Képzeld, elment otthonról és befizetett egy órára egy Internet kávézóba csak azért, hogy a neten keresztül beszélgetni tudjon végre velem. Ugye nem kell mondanom, milyen hátborzongató érzés volt? Mindenesetre ez a pofon segített felismerni, hogy súlyosan netfüggő lettem, és segítségre van szükségem, hogy kimásszam ebből az állapotból. 

*Hogyan próbáltál meg tenni valamit a függőség ellen?* 
Egy netes barátomtól kaptam egy telefonszámot. Egy olyan pszichológus számát, aki netfüggő emberek terápiájával foglalkozik. Komolyan gondoltam, hogy elmegyek hozzá. Furcsa mód, bárkinek netes körökben megemlítettem, hogy van egy ilyen telszámom, szinte mindig volt valaki aki elkérte tőlem. Úgy tűnt, nem én voltam az egyetlen ebben a cipőben. 

*Végül elmentél hozzá?* 
Nem, bár tényleg ott voltam a határon. Ami segített, az inkább a virtuális kapcsolatok valóságossá alakítása volt. Egyre több élő találkozót szerveztünk a chat-es társaimmal, eljártunk együtt bulizni, szórakozni, minden héten szerveztünk egy IRL találkozót, rengeteget beszéltünk telefonon is. Egy idő után kezdett egyensúlyba kerülni a valós és virtuális életem. 

*Mi az, ami összetart benneteket chatteseket? *
Végülis a chat az, ami közös, az emberek nagyon különbözőek. Talán viccesen hangzik, mert ha belegondolok ezek látszólag jelentéktelen dolgok, de ha valaki nem tudja mit jelent op-nak lenni, hogyan kell a chat-en nicket váltani, hogyan kell megnézni, hogy a másik gépének mekkora a winchestere, stb. csak kívülálló maradhat egy ilyen társaságban. Ami összetart minket, persze az az, hogy már jól ismerjük egymást, rengeteget beszélgetünk nap mint nap, akár a neten, akár a közös élő bulikon. 

*Össze lehetett végül mindezt a családi élettel egyeztetni? *
Nem lehetett. Tönkrement a házasságom, és most lehet, hogy válok, 2 gyerekkel, egy olyan fiú miatt, akit természetesen az IRC-n ismertem meg. Megtapasztaltam azt, amire csak az internet által kerülhetett sor: milyen úgy csalni a férjem nap mint nap, hogy ott alszik a szobában, és semmi mást nem hall, csak a monoton billentyűkattogást. Nem tudom, hogy pontosan mi lesz a történetem vége, mert nem biztos, hogy van bátorságom ahhoz, hogy felrúgjam a házasságom, hiszen a férjemre egyetlen rossz szót sem tudnék mondani. 

*Megváltoztatta a személyiséged az internet?* 
Igen, sokmindent megváltoztatott. Bár a krónikus netfüggőség állapotából azt hiszem sikerült kikeveredni, már nem vagyok az aki voltam. Ez a tömény féléves időszak nem csak az életem változtatta meg, hanem engem is. Most keresem az utat, hogy merre tovább. Szeretnék boldog lenni úgy, hogy senkinek ne okozzak bánatot, de erre sajnos most nem sok esélyt látok.


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 3)

Elgondolkodtato tortenet.
Mi nem is vagyunk fuggok h34r:


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 3)

> _Originally posted by GIGI_@Jun 3 2004, 12:41 PM
> * ... es hol marad a beteljesedett (  ) SZERELEM?  .... *


 Turelem. Nemsokara vilagjaro utra indulok! pironkodo


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 3)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@Jun 3 2004, 08:50 AM
> * Elgondolkodtato tortenet.
> Mi nem is vagyunk fuggok h34r: *


 :lol: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA dehogy??? :blink: Meghogy mi??????


----------



## dialuna (2004 Június 3)

Hát ez azért nagyon riasztó volt!


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 3)

valoban riaszto, de sajnos nem egyedi eset


----------



## elinnen (2004 Június 3)

Oktoberben kottettem be a vilagot a lakasba.A nagyobbik lanyom raszokott a csetre.Hanyszor lehordtam: inkabb tanulj....bla..bla.. 
h34r: Most meg en! ugy pironkodo magam h34r:


----------



## voila (2004 Június 3)

h34r: En se nem vagyok fuggo h34r:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

Ah, dehogy :blink:


----------



## voila (2004 Június 3)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 3 2004, 02:22 PM
> * Ah, dehogy :blink: *


 :blink: Nem...nem vagyok...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Június 3)

Te sem? :blink:


----------



## voila (2004 Június 3)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jun 3 2004, 02:24 PM
> * Te sem? :blink: *


 h34r:


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 4)




----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 4)

Csak óvatosan a csevegőkkel!

Az alábbi olvasói levél kapcsán a korábbi cyber-szerelmi történetekben gyakran áldott, a virtuális randevúk színhelyeként emlegetett iRC és ICQ beszélgető programokról, és más online csevegőkről, ezúttal azonban inkább a chat árnyoldaláról, veszélyeiről esik szó. Az internetes csevegés közben a képernyőn futó betűk igazán ártalmatlannak tűnnek, mégis sokszor fájdalmat okozhatnak azoknak, akik őszinte, tiszta szándékkal (sokszor naivan) próbálnak ismerkedni a net-en, miközben mások kárán szórakozó szélhámosok vagy szerepjátékot játszó ál-személyiségek csapdájába kerülnek. 

''Kedves Andrea! 
Egy olyan, a chat-eken jelenlevő negatív jelenségről szeretnék írni, aminek én is gyanútlanul az áldozatául estem. Nem tudom, hogy ez a dolog mennyire harapózott el (remélem nem nagyon), de szerintem senkinek ne legyenek illúziói, hogy a neten csak jó szándékú emberek léteznek, mert ugyanúgy jelen vannak a csalók itt is, akárcsak a valós életben. Ráadásul a jelenséget az is erősíti szerintem, hogy az Interneten kis hazánkban erős túlsúlyban vannak a férfiak. 

Nem akarom mindjárt az elején lelőni a poént, a történet úgy kezdődik, hogy rákapcsolódtam egy társkereső chat-re. (Az IRC mellett egyre több ilyen külön kliensprogram nélkül is elérhető Java-s chat is van, mivel a Java-t az összes újabb Internet böngésző támogatja.) Tök jó volt poénkodni is az ott levőkkel, de én igazából komoly kapcsolatot kerestem egy lánnyal. A második nap, hogy újra benéztem, hamarosan elkezdtem beszélgetni valakivel, aki 'Julcsi' nick-kel (becenéven) szerepelt. Kb. félóra beszélgetés után úgy látszott, hogy egy értelmes, csinos egyetemista lányról van szó, akivel hasonló az érdeklődési körünk, és érdeklődik irántam. Meg is beszéltük, hogy másnap újra találkozunk a chat-en. A megbeszélt időben azonban nem volt ott, bár vártam rá kb. két órát úgy, hogy mással nem is igen kezdeményeztem beszélgetést, hogy ne legyek 'hűtlen'. Ekkor bejelentkezett valaki egy férfi nick-kel, aki rögtön nekem címzett egy privát üzenetet, hogy ismeri 'Julcsi'-t. Elkezdtem vele beszélgetni, de túl sokszor ellentmondásba került az illető azzal, amit előzőleg mondott, és nagyon úgy nézett ki, hogy nem tud olyan alapvető dolgokat sem 'Julcsi'-ról, amit 'Julcsi' előző nap nekem mondott magáról. A végén bevallotta, hogy az egész csak poén volt, mert Julcsi az ő haverja, aki nem lány, hanem fiú, és már akkor is ott volt a chat-en a saját nevén, amikor én először léptem be, sőt, beszélt is velem. Aztán másnap, amikor újra beléptem, ő megint ott volt, kilépett, és rövid idő múlva visszajelentkezett Julcsi néven. Hát, nem mondhatnám, hogy kellemesen éreztem magam:-( 
Az is jellemző, hogy mit javasolt Julcsi haverja, miután elárulta azt is, hogy mi az igazi nickje 'Julcsi'-nak: ''Szerintem, szívasd vissza, csak ne áruld el, hogy tőlem tudtad meg.'' Erre pedig nem voltam hajlandó. Lehet, hogy az ilyen emberek jópofa játéknak tekintik az ilyesmit, de valójában önző, lelkiismeretlen egyének, akik másoktól időt rabolnak a saját szórakozásukra. Ehhez tényleg nem kell sem ügyesség, sem ész, csak rosszindulat. 

Egyénként korábban már találkoztam jó szándékú, értékes emberekkel is a neten, de ha ez rögtön az elején történik meg velem, akkor valószínűleg az lett volna az első és utolsó próbálkozásom az online társkeresés területén. 

Ha megjelenik a levelemet az Internet Kalauzban, akkor talán mások elővigyázatosabbak lesznek ennek olvastán, és ebben az esetben még lenne egy pár megjegyzésem: 

Mivel nem akarom, hogy más imbecil egyének ebből a levélből egy jó ötletet merítve szintén játszadozni kezdjenek, el kell mondjam: én úgy tudom, hogy amennyiben a chat-szerver archiválja a belépők adatait, akkor vissza lehet keresni, hogy egy időpont körül milyen ISP-ről és Host Address-ról csatlakoztak rá a szerverre az egyes chat-elők, és így az ISP-n keresztül van esély a személyazonosság kiderítésére. Ha a chat szolgáltatója a chat szövegét is archiválja, akkor megvan minden kellő bizonyíték arra az esetre, ha valakit súlyos sérelem ért, jogi útra is lehet terelni a dolgot - civilizáltabb országokban az ilyenért akár súlyos büntetést is lehet kapni. Hogy Magyarországon milyen a jogi szabályzás, azt nem tudom. Nekem a fenti eset miatt ''csak'' néhány száz Forint telefonköltségem lesz, meg pár feleslegesen elvesztegetett óra, de lehet hogy vannak, akik rosszabbul járnak, mert esetleg személyes adatokat, vagy intim dolgokat árulnak el magukról, nem beszélve arról, aki igazán mély érzelmekbe élik bele magát, mire kiderül, hogy megismert 'jó barát' minden szava hazugság volt. Vannak, akik hajlamosak elfelejteni, hogy, ha virtuális mederben is, de egy valós kapcsolathoz hasonlóan érző emberi lénnyel találkoznak. 

Mondanék két dolgot, aminek mindenképpen gyanút kell ébresztenie a chattelő társ tisztességét illetően azokban is, akiket még nem ért sérelem (ne is érjen!) a társkereső chat-eken: 

1. Valaki túl kívánatosnak, tökéletesnek mutatja magát. Szuper intelligens, tanult, sok pozitív tulajdonság, semmi negatívum, szép, gazdag, stb. 

2. Eleinte túl sokat kérdez, és keveset mond magáról (nyilván azért, hogy előbb megtudja, mi a fontos számodra), azután a válaszaiban feltűnően olyannak állítja be magát, mint akit te keresel. 

Tanácsolnék még két alapvető dolgot, amit érdemes betartani: 

1. Soha ne adj meg a chat-eken olyan személyes adatot, amit nem adnál meg szívesen BÁRKINEK. 

2. Ne mesélj magadról semmi túlzottan személyes jellegű dolgot, amíg nem győződtél meg 100%-ig arról, hogy akivel beszélgetsz az nem egy csaló, aki a saját kedvtelésére vagy ferde szándékból akar megtudni rólad különböző dolgokat. Pl. minél előbb javasolj legalább egy rövid élő telefonbeszélgetést, amiből legalább az kiderül, hogy mi az illető neme.''


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 6)




----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 7)

Nekunk bejott! kiraly


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)

Gratulalok nektek! cool 
Emlitettem mar nem csak rossz, de jo peldak is vannak  


Hétezer kilométer ide vagy oda

A legutóbbi ''love story'' megjelenését követően szokatlanul sok email-t kaptam, és úgy tűnt, a levélírókat egyfajta közös szándék, mesélési vágy ültette a billentyűzet mellé. Talán éppen azért, mert a korábban bemutatott cyber-szerelmek szomorú vagy ijesztő kicsengésűek voltak, most inkább azok jelentkeztek, akik saját történetükkel bizonyítani szeretnék: az Internet nem csak szélhámosok és sérült emberek ismerkedési eszköze, megtévesztő találkozások színtere lehet, hanem sok esetben egész váratlanul, különös módon hoz közel és tesz boldoggá olyan egymásnak teremtett párokat, akik más úton valószínűleg soha nem ismerkedtek volna meg. Ezt igazolja Gábor levele is: 

''Kedves Andrea! 
A minap kezembe akadt az Internet Kalauz legfrissebb száma, és mindjárt a címlapon megpillantottam a feliratot: Internet Love Story. A cím azonnal felcsigázott, többek között azért, mert jómagam is hasonló állapotban vagyok. Elolvastam a történetet és tetszett. Sajnáltam Viktóriát, hogy nem úgy alakultak végül is a dolgai, ahogy azt a Hollywoodi filmekben láthatjuk, de az Élet már csak ilyen nyers és kegyetlen! A cikk végén az állt, hogy jelentkezzen, akinek volt már hasonló kalandja. Nos nekem nem volt ilyen kalandom, hanem folyamatosan VAN. 

Akár hiszed, akár nem, ennek az ismeretségnek létrejöttét épp az Internet Kalauznak köszönhetem, ugyanis arról a helyről, ahol az illető lánnyal megismerkedtünk először az IK-ban olvastam, mondhatnám véletlenül. Egy régebbi számban bukkantam rá egy web-címre - www.eslcafe.com - ahol interaktív lehetőség van az angol nyelv tanulására. Mivel akkor éppen, (és még most is folyamatosan) gyakorlásra volt szükségem, ellátogattam a megadott helyre. Az első néhány alkalommal nem történt semmi 
különleges; a magam szerény angoltudásával kellemesen elbeszélgettem néhány hasonszőrű fiatal és kevésbé fiatal emberrel szerte a nagyvilágból, ám egyszer csak beütött a nagy bumm, és megjelent ő. Valahogy szóba elegyedtünk, s rögtön sikerült megütnünk a közös hangnemet. Ő is kezdőnek mondható az angolban akárcsak én, és a cuki igeidőbeli hibáival és a már-már ''izgató'' félénkségével teljesen levett a lábamról. Nagyon jót beszélgettünk órákon át - feledhetetlen volt! Megígértem, hogy még találkozunk, e-mail cím csere, miegymás. 

Aztán eltelt két vagy talán három hét is, s a munkám miatt nem volt időm felmenni a hálóra, de az egyik délután valahogy mégis felkeveredtem, és a sors különös szeszélye folytán az ESL Café-ban kötöttem ki, de nem volt ott...legalább is először azt hittem! Váratlanul kaptam egy üzenetet egy addig ismeretlen nevű illetőtől. (Persze ő volt az.) Kérdezgettem, hogy honnan ismerjük egymást, de nem árulta el, (imádja a kitalálós játékokat) aztán egy idő múlva csak rájöttem, hogy ő az. Na az igaz, hogy sokat segített, mikor elárulta, hogy ő (is) Malajziai. Ekkor megkérdeztem, hogy van-e ICQ száma, és mit ad Isten, volt! 
Azonnal csatoltam a saját címtáramhoz, s meginvitáltam egy privát chat-re. Elfogadta. Egész éjszaka beszélgettünk a ''konyha-angol'' nyelvtudásunkkal, de sikerült megértenünk egymást. Így négyszemközt egy kicsit felengedett, de továbbra is határtalanul félénk, és szerény maradt, ami azt hiszem az ázsiai nők sajátja lehet. Annyira ''megtetszettünk'' egymásnak, hogy ezután amikor csak lehetett chat-eltünk, s tesszük ma is...egyre gyakrabban volt és van ''virtuális randevúnk'' ! 

Szóval ezután a következő lépés az volt, hogy elkértem a levelezési címét, s ő is az enyémet. Hamarosan kaptam egy kis levélkét tőle, amit csak próbaképpen küldött, hogy vajon jól címezte-e meg, de minden oké volt. Akkoriban történt ez, mikor elektronikus úton elküldtem neki az egyetlen számítógépes formában fellelhető fotómat, ami ráadásul nem is a legelőnyösebb kép rólam. A valós életben nem tartom magam jóképűnek, inkább vagyok átlagos, s ennek ellenére miután megkapta a képemet, még hajlandó volt szóba állni velem. Ezt biztató jelnek vettem. (visszautalva a cikkedre felfedeztem ezt a ''fotó-motívumot'' a Viktóriáról szóló írásban is.) 

Közben bemutatott jó néhány barátnőjének, és az volt az érzésem, hogy őket is sikerült meggyőznöm arról, hogy talán nem vagyok reménytelen eset. Sokat kérleltem, hogy küldjön már ő is magáról egy fotót, de mindig ilyen vagy olyan okokra hivatkozva halogatta a dolgot, egészen mostanáig. 

Tegnap kaptam tőle egy levelet (snail-mail) amiben meglepetésemre egy csoportkép volt. Természetesen megint előhozakodott a kitalálós játékával, de még nem sikerült rájönnöm, hogy vajon melyikük is lehet ő, de időközben ráébredtem, hogy nem is lényeges igazán. Nem azért szerettem bele, (mert nyilván rájöttél már eme hosszúra nyúlt bevezető után, hogy ez a helyzet) mert láttam, hanem mert a beszéde, a gondolatai, a világnézete, a fogalmazása annyira közel állt hozzám, annak ellenére, hogy több 
mint 7000 kilométer és egy kultúra választ el minket. Ő 19 éves én 24, ennek ellenére néha kicsit gyerekesnek tartom a viselkedését, s ezt mindig az ellentétes neveltetésünk számlájára írom. Megpróbáltam a hálón keresztül kicsit több önbizalmat és akaratosságot önteni belé, mert ezek a tulajdonságok, ha nem is hiányoznak, de nincsenek meg benne kellő mértékben. Legalább is én az európai szememmel így látom. 

Azt, hogy a szerelem érzése kölcsönös-e, nem tudom, de barátnője már többször tett nekem erre utaló megjegyzéseket. Szóval kapcsolatunk jelenleg részemről a plátói szerelem kategóriájába, a lelki szerelem gyűjtőjébe esik, s még képlékeny, alakulóban van. Remélem ő is így látja. Gyanítom, hogy ez így meg is fog maradni (legalább is még jó ideig) ebben a formában, hiszen a köztünk lévő hatalmas távolság áthidalhatatlannak látszik, annak ellenére, hogy bolygónk a mai ember szemével nézve egyrecsak zsugorodik. Talán egyszer, ha Sors is úgy akarja személyesen is találkozhatunk! 

Nos ennyi a történetem. Tudom, hogy nem valami extra; gondolom tucatjával vannak hozzám hasonló helyzetben, de mégis jólesett elmondanom valakinek, aki meghallgatta. (Elolvasta.) Ezt a barátaimnak nem mesélhettem el így, hiszen biztosan jókat röhögtek volna rajtam, de tudom, hogy Te nem tennél ilyet. 

Üdvözlettel: Gábor


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)

2 évvel később - 

Egy megvalósult álom

Az emberek többsége szeret álmodozni, majd az esetek többségében egy kézlegyintéssel el is intézi a dolgot: ''Úgysem lesz belőle semmi!'' Az igazi nagy célok azonban hittel és sok kitartással megvalósulhatnak. Főleg akkor, ha az embert pozitív érzések motiválják. Azon szerencsések közé tartozom, akikkel megtörtént. Az álom valóra vált, és a szokatlan körülmények között megismert lánnyal hosszú idő után végül mégiscsak sikerült a nagy találkozás. Erről szeretnék mesélni egy kicsit, remélve, hogy történetem tanulságai hasznosak lesznek azok számára, akik arra adják a fejüket, hogy az Internet  e boszorkányos médium  segítségével keressék és találják meg a nagy Őt. 

Talán emlékeznek néhányan arra a levélre, melyet két évvel ezelőtt írtam az Internet Kalauz Internet Love Story rovatába, ahol nyíltan vallottam színt érzelmeimről ország-világ előtt, melyek egy soha nem látott malajziai lány iránt gyúltak bennem. Ez olyasféle ''nem mondhatom el senkinek, elmondom hát mindenkinek'' megnyilatkozás volt a részemről. Amikor az írás napvilágot látott, kapcsolatunk ugyan már négy hónapja tartott, s bár jövője igencsak bizonytalannak tűnt, részemről a szerelem érzése már akkor is határozott és erős volt bennem. 

Barátaim észrevették rajtam a változást, látták, hogy egyre többet töltök a neten, folyton e-maileket olvasok és írok. Beavattam hát őket, bízván, hogy megértenek Legtöbbjük mégis inkább furcsállotta, sőt néhányan egyenesen helytelenítették a dolgot. 
''A távkapcsolatok nem működnek. Mit gondolsz, meddig tarthat ez?'' Ilyen és ehhez hasonló megnyilvánulásokat kaptam. Talán csak a lányismerőseim mutattak valamivel több empátiát. Én csak legyintettem a kétkedőkre, és egyre mélyebben vetettem bele magam a kapcsolatba. E-mailjeink egyre bensőségesebbé, tartalmasabbá váltak az idő múlásával. Hamarosan elérkezett a Karácsony, és néhány fax után egyik délután megtörtént, amit úgy vártam, és amitől egyben féltem is egy kicsit. Megcsörrent a telefon, felhívott. A szívem a torkomban dobogott és az ájulás kerülgetett. Hangja annyira szép s lenyűgöző volt, mégis egészen más, mint amilyennek képzeltem. A rövid hívás alatt csak hebegni-habogni tudtam, és az a kevéske angoltudás is szétzúzott mozaikként hullott ki a fejemből. A telefonhívás után szinte szégyelltem magam és még aznap este írtam egy e-mailt, amiben bocsánatot kértem, amiért csalódást okoztam neki. Meglepett, de azt válaszolta, hogy egyáltalán nem csalódott, sőt nagyon tetszett neki a hangom. Megállapodtunk, hogy legközelebb megpróbálok kevésbé izgulni. Ekkor azonnal elrohantam, hogy néhány karácsonyi meglepetést vásároljak és készítsek neki. Ezt a csomagot el is küldtem, amellyel sikerült őt igazán jól meglepni. Nagyon örült neki, azt mondta, hogy fiútól még soha nem kapott ilyen ajándékot. Igazán nem nagy dolgok voltak, egy gipsz kisplasztika, egy ezüst nyaklánc a horoszkópjával, néhány karácsonyi üdvözlőlap, ilyesmik. 

Ám innentől kezdve minden lehetséges alkalmat megragadtunk, hogy meglepjük valami aprósággal a másikat. Valentin napra például hét üdvözlőkártyát küldtem neki, mindegyikben egy hatalmas betűvel, melyből kirakhatta a legszebb mondatot. Ekkor már ő is megbizonyosodott arról, amit én már hosszú-hosszú hónapok óta tudtam. Szeret, és én is szeretem. De még mindig nem láttam!!! 

Valamikor Húsvét körül sokat kérleltem, hogy küldjön magáról legalább egy aprócska fotót, de elhárította, hogy ''Olyan kövér és csúnya vagyok és utálom, ha fotóznak!'' De én nem hagytam abba és csak kérleltem, addig addig rágtam a fülét, míg nemsokára kaptam egy e-mailt, melyben elárulta, hogy hamarosan hoz majd a postás néhány fényképet. Amikor megérkezett a sárga boríték sokáig haboztam kinyissam-e vagy sem. Az járt a fejemben ''Mi van akkor, ha tényleg igazat mond, és tényleg nem szép és olyan amilyennek mondja magát?'' - aztán túltettem magam a kétségeken, hiszen nem a kinézete miatt szerettem bele, és akkor már tudtam, hogy képes lennék elfogadni őt akkor is, ha nem lenne csodaszép. 

Félve nyitottam ki a borítékot, és amikor megláttam a fotósmappát, az ereimben meghűlt a vér. A képekről egy hihetetlenül gyönyörű, fantasztikusan finom metszésű, kínai babaszerű, törékeny alkatú lány tekintett vissza rám. Akár egy fotómodell! Annyira lenyűgözött, hogy órákig nem hittem a szememnek, és újra meg újra meg kellett néznem a tíz fotót. 

Ekkor olyan határtalan büszkeség töltött el, mint még talán soha azelőtt. ''Képes voltam a szavaimmal meghódítani egy gyönyörű lányt, ráadásul egy számomra idegen nyelven!'' - járt a fejemben és nem tudtam elképzelni, mivel is sikerülhetett ez. Egyszerűen nem tudtam megállni, hogy ne mutassam meg a fotókat a kétkedőknek, akik korábban azzal ugrattak: ''Fogadjunk nagyobb bajsza van, mint neked!'' Nem volt bennem semmi kétség, azonnal tudtam, a képek valóban őt ábrázolják. Egyszerűen tökéletes volt! 

Azon a nyáron sokat beszélgettünk arról, hogy találkoznunk kellene, de mondtam neki, hogy ennyi idő alatt képtelen vagyok összeszedni a repülőjegy árát. Sokáig törtük a fejünket hogyan lehetne megoldani, végül azt ajánlotta: Ne legyen gondom a repülőjegyre, csak megfelelő mennyiségű költőpénzt hozzak. Akkor már ősz felé járt az idő, és az utazás egy más apropóból is aktuálissá válhatott volna. Chew Peng (mert így hívják Őt) egyik nagynénje férjhez ment, és meghívott az esküvőre. 

Sajnos ez az utazás kútba esett, és ez határtalan szomorúsággal töltött el bennünket. Kicsit pesszimistává vált ekkor, de megosztottam vele azt a hihetetlen mennyiségű erőt, amit éppen tőle kaptam. A tél folyamán egyszer váratlanul felhívott és bevallotta, hogy éppen Bécsben van, egy európai körutazáson, de korábban nem merte elmondani, mert félt, hogy elmegyek oda, és egy kicsit még tartott a találkozástól. Úgy érezte nincs még itt az idő. Egy kicsit furcsállottam és egy picit mérges is voltam rá, hiszen oly közel, mindössze néhány száz kilométerre voltunk egymástól, s mégsem jött létre a nagy találkozás. 

Ahogy a tavasz és a két éves évfordulónk közeledett, úgy vált egyre biztosabbá, hogy nekünk ebben az évben találkoznunk KELL! Nincs mese! Már hihetetlenül vágytam rá, és úgy nézett ki ő is felkészült rá lelkileg. Szerencsére a repülőjegy ügye is elrendeződött, és elégséges költőpénz is összejött, így 2000 július 7-én útra keltem, hogy életemben először elhagyjam Magyarországot, életemben először repülőre üljek és átszeljem a fél bolygót, hogy találkozhassam azzal a lánnyal, aki ellopta a szívem! Az utazás meglehetősen simán ment, s mikor a gép leszállt Malajziában, a szívem majd kiugrott a helyéből. 

Sikeresen átverekedtem magam a reptéri procedúrákon, s ekkor egy kicsit aggódni kezdtem. ''Mi lesz, ha nem ismerem fel és elkerüljük egymást?'' De szerencsére tévedtem. Alig tettem meg néhány lépést mikor felpillantottam, és ott állt Ő. Mint egy megelevenedett fénykép! Pontosan az az arc, azok a szemek tekintettek rám, melyek szinte a memóriámba égtek a fényképek első nézegetésekor. S az első mondatom, az a bizonyos, amit százszor, ezerszer elpróbáltam mindössze annyi lett: (ó, milyen banális!) ''Helló, nos itt vagyok, ez vagyok én teljes életnagyságban.'' 

Szerencsére két közös Internetes barátnőnk Andrea és Grace is elkísérték Chew Penget. Tudtam, kell majd neki egy kis idő, amíg megszokja jelenlétemet. A kocsiban ülve hátul olyan messze húzódott tőlem, amennyire csak a karosszéria engedte, de tudtam, ez nem azért van, mert annyira rémes vagyok, hanem azért, mert meg van illetődve és nagyon félénk. 

A lányokkal beszélgetve kicsit felengedtünk, s mire utunk első állomására, egy étterembe értünk, már szinte teljesen ellazult. Sokat beszélgettünk, nevetgéltünk és mindenfélét kérdezgettek. Magyar szavakra tanítgattam őket, ők kínaira engem. Majd elmentünk hozzájuk, ahol az időeltolódás hamar levert a lábamról, így elaludtam. 

Másnap megismertem a családját, testvéreit, édesanyját és nemsokára édesapját is. Meglepett hihetetlen nyíltságuk és önzetlen vendégszeretetük. Annyira kedvesek voltak, hogy nem kellett két-három nap, és teljesen otthon éreztem magam. Chew Penggel pedig nekiláttunk, hogy megtegyük mindazt, amit az elmúlt két évben és papírra, illetve e-mailre vetettünk. Nem volt sok időnk, mindössze huszonöt nap, de örömmel mondhatom, minden a lehető legjobban sikerült. 

Szerelmünk mára már erős és biztos. Kétségem sincs felőle. Arról most nem írok mi minden történt a huszonöt nap alatt, mert nem lenne elég rá az egész magazin, de tökéletes volt. Amikor búcsút vettünk nagyon sírt és férfiasan be kell vallanom, nekem is nagy kedvem lett volna elsírni magam, de erősnek kellett lennem. Tudtuk mindketten, hogy valami komoly kezdődött el, és nem ez volt (lesz) az utolsó találkozásunk! 

Chew Peng most az USA-ban tanul; ott fejezi be az egyetemet. Jövő nyárra tervezzük, hogy eljön Magyarországra, vagy ha nem tud, akkor én szeretném meglátogatni Michigan-ben. A pénzt már gyűjtöm, és alig várom a folytatást. Részemről (és részéről is) szeretnénk a kapcsolatunkat komolyabb mederbe terelni. Egy-másfél évet terveztünk együtt élni valahol, s ha sikeres lesz, fontolgatjuk az eljegyzést és a házasságot is. De ez még a jövő zenéje! 

Ennyi volt a történet, itt tartunk ma. A kapcsolatunk folyamatos és töretlen. E-mail, chat, telefon mindig, ha van időnk, és rengeteg elektronikus képeslap! Remélem mindenki megtalálta a maga igazságát és tanulságát a történetben. Én annyit szűrök le belőle: ''A Föld kicsi, határok nincsenek. Ha valaki valamit szívből, igazán akar és kitart mellette, akkor a sors is akarni fogja, s az álom megvalósul!'' Sok sikert kívánok hát minden internetes párnak! Legalább annyit, mint amennyi nekem volt! 

Üdvözlettel: Gábor, alias Coventus 

AsiaFriendfinder - Találj barátokat Ázsiában!


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)




----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)




----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 8)

Wesselenyi Andreaval nekem is volt egy e-mail valtasom, anno...
mar nem foglalkozik ezzel a temaval. A honlapjat megneztem (januraban), friss dolgokat nem igen talaltam... Te mikori dolgokat talaltal Dulifuli?


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)

Ezek is regiek, de a csecsemonek minden vicc uj,  nem beszelve arrol, hogy az internett nem szunt meg, ma is tortenhetnek ilyen esetek. :wacko: 
Csak erdekessegkent inditottam el a topikot!  
Ugye nem baj


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 8)

nem Duli, csak remeltem, hatha Te talaltal valami ujat!
elmiletileg anno ugy volt, mi is benne leszunk... csak ezert gondoltam....
nekem nagyon tetszik ez a tema!!! kiraly


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)

Nos ha anno nem is jott ossze, most azert meselhetnel..... :meghajolo cool


----------



## GIGI (2004 Június 8)

kicsi turelmet, amig elcsendesedik a Csalad :meghajolo


----------



## dulifuli (2004 Június 8)

rendben, varunk turelemmel, bar nagyon kivancsian pironkodo meno meno meno


----------



## lanyijanos (2008 Február 22)

Ez egy érdekes story.


----------



## siriusB (2008 Február 22)

lanyijanos írta:


> Ez egy érdekes story.



Kedves Lányi János! Nem sok esélyed van arra, hogy a storyt folytatják. Régen volt az, amikor az utolsó bejegyzés történt.

Az keltette fel az érdeklődésemet hogy milyen lehet az, amikor valami annyira *nett* , hogy már szinte *inter*


----------



## gödipista (2008 Február 22)

És nekem a hozzászólásokból az derült ki, hogy régen, a net előtti időkben a házasságok az égben köttettek, és holtmiglan-holtodiglan tartottak... na ne...


----------



## Farkie (2009 Október 26)

Üdv!
Véleményem szerint az internet sem több, mint bármely más kommunikációs csatorna, csupán gyorsabb és személytelenebb egy kicsit, mint a megszokottak.
Ami a házasság (vagy más párkapcsolat) és az internet kapcsolatát illeti, szerintem nem lehet messzemenő és törvényjellegű szabályokat, vagy eredményeket megfogalmazni. Személyes véleményem viszont az, hogy csak "netre" alapozni egy kapcsolatot, nagyfokú merészség...


----------



## norsz (2010 Február 21)

érdemes megnézni az internet igazi története címü dok. filmet nem rég adták a discovery-n elég érdekes volt.


----------



## A.X.L. (2010 Február 24)

Igen! Láttam, tényleg érdemes megnézni. Illetve ehhez kapcsolódóan a Kóla, puska, sültkrumpli c. dokomentumfilmet. Eredeti cím: Bowling for Columbine


----------



## Atticus32 (2010 Április 6)

Nemhogy a net eleinte amerikai katonai belső hálózat volt, valamikor a 60-as években? 

Hihetetlen. Ma kb. az az eszköz, ami a legnagyobb hatással volt az emberiségre az elmúlt 10 évben.


----------



## marmar7 (2010 Május 25)

*Végzetúr*

Sziasztok!

Egy böngészős játékot szeretnék ajánlani mindenkinek aki szereti az ilyen stílusú játékokat.
Egy egyedi fantasy karaktert fejleszthetsz, harcolhatsz a játékostársakkal, és játék közben kvízkérdésekkel tesztelheted tudásodat. A játék alapvetően ingyenes, és bármilyen böngészőből tudod játszani, nem túl időigényes.Ajánlom mindenkinek!


http://vilag3.vegzetur.hu/?kar=9627


----------



## keem75 (2010 Május 27)

Sziasztok 
Az lenne a kérdésem, hogy itt nincs ilyen webes fórum pl. joomla-soknak, egyéb informatikai kérdéssel, css-sel kapcsolatban? Egy kis segítség a gyakorlóknak


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Május 27)

keem75 írta:


> Sziasztok
> Az lenne a kérdésem, hogy itt nincs ilyen webes fórum pl. joomla-soknak, egyéb informatikai kérdéssel, css-sel kapcsolatban? Egy kis segítség a gyakorlóknak


*Sajnos nincs
De ha állandó taggá érsz - nyithatsz majd egyet
*


----------



## pilaka (2010 Szeptember 11)

Ha neten keresztül szeretnétek vírusokkal kapcsolatban segítséget kérmi : keressétek stell-t ...nem linkelhetek ..gugli a barátod......ingyenes, segítőkész és nagyon penge az illető.


----------



## l4c3k (2010 Szeptember 11)

én nem találtam meg...annyit irjak a keresőbe hogy stell?


----------



## tokalso (2010 Október 3)

az első e-mail 70-es évek?


----------



## jules78 (2010 November 14)

1972-ben megszületett az első e-mail program. 1974-ben jelent meg először az „internet” kifejezés, egy a TCP protokollról szóló tanulmányban. 1983-ban, azután, hogy az addig szigorúan ellenőrzött ARPANET-ből MILNET (Military Network) néven leválasztották a hadászati szegmenst, megszületett a mai fogalmaink szerinti internet. 1988 pedig az első internetes féregvírus-járvány (worm) éve volt. A National Science Foundation felismerte hogy a hálózat döntő fontosságú lehet a tudományos kutatásban, ezért igen nagy szerepet vállalt az internet bővítésében. 1985 és 1986 között építették ki az NSF 6 szuperszámítógép központját, és az így kialakult hálózatot (mely az NSFNET nevet kapta) összekapcsolták az ARPANET-tel. Az NSFNET (National Science Foundation Network) több bővítés után (optikai kábeleket fektettek le, újabb vonalakat hoztak létre, melynek eredményeként a hálózat sebessége a kezdeti 56 kbps-ról 45 Mbps-ra emelkedett) ma is az USA domináns gerinchálózata. Az ARPANET formálisan 1989-ben szűnt meg, hogy helyét átadja a fejlettebb gerinchálózatoknak. Az NSFNET mellett jelentős részben már magáncégek hálózatain folyik a kommunikáció (AT&T, MCI, UUNET, Sprint stb.).
Az azóta eltelt években több száz különálló hálózaton több tízezer számítógépet kapcsoltak a folyamatosan növekvő internethez és ez a növekedés napjainkban is tart.

(forrás: wikipédia)


----------



## bverka (2010 November 28)

*Virus Kerdes*

Segitseget szeretnek kerni ,egy hettel ezelott egy film nezese kozbe jelentkezett egy kovetkezo virus ?? ugy gondolom en
egy eneklo kotkodacsolas meg dobolas ami eddig nem volt, most mar filmnezes kozbe rendszeresen jon be ha megallitom a filmet akkor is megy tovabb amig nem fejezi be kb.15-20masodp .Ez jelentkezik 15-20 percenkent,csak online filmnezeskor.Mi lehet ? Es hogy szabadulok meg tolle ? A filmeket csak a netmozirol neztem es ingyenfilmek .eu-rol mashonnan nem. AWG free virusirtom van az nem kapott semmit.Elore is koszi ! bverka


----------



## Iajos (2010 December 22)

bverka írta:


> Segitseget szeretnek kerni ,egy hettel ezelott egy film nezese kozbe jelentkezett egy kovetkezo virus ?? ugy gondolom en
> egy eneklo kotkodacsolas meg dobolas ami eddig nem volt, most mar filmnezes kozbe rendszeresen jon be ha megallitom a filmet akkor is megy tovabb amig nem fejezi be kb.15-20masodp .Ez jelentkezik 15-20 percenkent,csak online filmnezeskor.Mi lehet ? Es hogy szabadulok meg tolle ? A filmeket csak a netmozirol neztem es ingyenfilmek .eu-rol mashonnan nem. AWG free virusirtom van az nem kapott semmit.Elore is koszi ! bverka



Nekem is ugyanez van, csak bármilyen hangnál, mp3, dvd minden. Kb 3 napja jelentkezett, szerencsére garis a laptop úgyhogy viszem vissza. Majd leírom mit mondott a szerviz.


----------



## mregaa (2011 Január 14)

Montanába kezd elterjedni a hydra nevű féreg.Régebben is volt,de ez már az új változat.Sajnos nekem a MS Essentials nem tuda kiszűrni,és beépült az exe algoritmusaiba.Tehát ha elindítok egy exe kiterjesztést,akkor el kezd dolgozni a kis gyöngyszem.Csak az újratelepítés segített...


----------



## útburkoló (2011 Január 15)

Már Európában elérhető az OnLive, a számítógépes játékipar jövője. A lényege, hogy a játékok nem a játékos gépén, hanem hatalmas szerverfarmok gépein futnak, a lehető legmagasabb beállításokkal. A szerverekhez a programon keresztül kapunk hozzáférést, a játék kiválasztása után pedig 1280 x 720 felvontásban, HD-Streamként jelenik meg a játék képe a képernyőn. Az egyetlen hátránya, hogy a szerverek és a felhasználó közti távolságból adódóan észlelhető egy minimális késés a parancsok megadása és végrehajtása között (pl. autós szimulátorokban kicsit késve kanyarodik). A fejlesztők már dolgoznak a még zökkenőmentesebb játékon és hamarosan elérhetővé válik az 1080p, vagyis FullHD stream is.

Bővebb info itt: www.onlive.com


----------



## campona (2011 Január 15)

*Titok...?*



mregaa írta:


> Montanába kezd elterjedni a hydra nevű féreg.Régebben is volt,de ez már az új változat.Sajnos nekem a MS Essentials nem tuda kiszűrni,és beépült az exe algoritmusaiba.Tehát ha elindítok egy exe kiterjesztést,akkor el kezd dolgozni a kis gyöngyszem.Csak az újratelepítés segített...



"... ha elindítok egy exe kiterjesztést,akkor el kezd dolgozni a kis gyöngyszem" -->> Nos, olyanok szamara, mint en, aki a vilagon semmit sem ert meg elsore, kerem ossza meg velem, hogy mik a JELEI annak, hogy FELISMERJEM, valami nem jol mukodik, netan "hydra"-m van.


----------



## totati (2011 Február 10)

Néha lehetetlen szere észrevenni, nem valed van a baj 

De általános tünetek ha jelentkeznek, akkor gyanakodj:
- jelentős lassulás
- internet forgalom (látod villogni a LED-eket pl. a routeren) amit
nem Te kezdtél
- ismeretlen programok kérdezősködnek váratlanul
- rendszeresen kapsz gyanús e-maileket
- ismerőseid szólnak, hogy fura e-mailek érkeznek tőled, de nem Te küldted

stb., szóval ezerféle jele lehet


----------



## viti68 (2011 Február 11)

bverka írta:


> Segitseget szeretnek kerni ,egy hettel ezelott egy film nezese kozbe jelentkezett egy kovetkezo virus ?? ugy gondolom en
> egy eneklo kotkodacsolas meg dobolas ami eddig nem volt, most mar filmnezes kozbe rendszeresen jon be ha megallitom a filmet akkor is megy tovabb amig nem fejezi be kb.15-20masodp .Ez jelentkezik 15-20 percenkent,csak online filmnezeskor.Mi lehet ? Es hogy szabadulok meg tolle ? A filmeket csak a netmozirol neztem es ingyenfilmek .eu-rol mashonnan nem. AWG free virusirtom van az nem kapott semmit.Elore is koszi ! bverka



Nem olvastam el minden hozzászólást,de ez vagy spam vagy rootkit vagy vírus!?
Nem elég egy vírusírtó,hanem tegyél fel pl.,Spyware Terminátort ami ingyenes és van külön trojan kereső program is és hát egy normális vírusírtó !?
[HIDE]AVG Internet Security 2011 x86 10.0.1120
http://data.hu/get/3494996/AVG_Internet_Security_2011_x86.rar
rarpass:http://matrixtech.hu

Norton Internet Security 2011 Hun
http://data.hu/get/3494995/Norton_Internet_Security_2011_HunCrack.rar
rarpass:http://matrixtech.hu

McAfee Security Center 2011, Lifetime - Orokos
http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/76552357676.rar/
pass : teamhackers.sk[/HIDE]

és még van pár vírusírtó.......


----------



## campona (2011 Február 13)

bverka írta:


> Segitseget szeretnek kerni ,egy hettel ezelott egy film nezese kozbe jelentkezett egy kovetkezo virus ?? ugy gondolom en
> egy eneklo kotkodacsolas meg dobolas ami eddig nem volt, most mar filmnezes kozbe rendszeresen jon be ha megallitom a filmet akkor is megy tovabb amig nem fejezi be kb.15-20masodp .Ez jelentkezik 15-20 percenkent,csak online filmnezeskor.Mi lehet ? Es hogy szabadulok meg tolle ? A filmeket csak a netmozirol neztem es ingyenfilmek .eu-rol mashonnan nem. AWG free virusirtom van az nem kapott semmit.Elore is koszi ! bverka



Rakerdezhetek?
A hatterben nyitva van/volt a bongeszo ami Mozilla Firefox...ugye?
Campona


----------



## varmik (2011 Április 8)

viti68 írta:


> Nem olvastam el minden hozzászólást,de ez vagy spam vagy rootkit vagy vírus!?
> Nem elég egy vírusírtó,hanem tegyél fel pl.,Spyware Terminátort ami ingyenes és van külön trojan kereső program is és hát egy normális vírusírtó !?
> [HIDE]AVG Internet Security 2011 x86 10.0.1120
> http://data.hu/get/3494996/AVG_Internet_Security_2011_x86.rar
> ...



Annyit tennék hozzá, hogy a Norton mindenféle védelme nagyon erőforrás igényes.


----------



## Arnyek2011 (2011 Május 4)

Sziasztok,
[HIDE]Filehippo.com remek forrass lehet.[/HIDE]


----------



## Shizuka (2011 Május 30)

varmik írta:


> Annyit tennék hozzá, hogy a Norton mindenféle védelme nagyon erőforrás igényes.



Egyetertek. Tenyleg terheli a gepet. 64-bites rendszeren mar eleg zavaro pl. 4 giga ram es egy kozepes Core2duo proci parossal.


----------



## cabes84 (2011 Június 3)

Legjobb dolog, ha ujrateszed az OP rendszert...


----------



## grandegamer (2011 Június 4)

Csak eltart egy ideig mire mindent megcsinál az ember

Az eset smart security elég jó vírusirtó


----------



## Pyenix (2011 Június 10)

Nekem mindig tönkre *asza a gépet. Pedig nem régi gép, és simán futnak az új gamek is.


----------



## bendeguz1 (2011 Június 13)

*Támadás érte az IMF számítógépes rendszerét*

2011. június 12. 23:45, Vasárnap - Forrás: MTI

Célzott hackertámadás érte a Nemzetközi Valutaalap számítógépes rendszerét. Az IMF elektronikus levelezését és más dokumentumokat ért kár. A behatolók gazdasági adatokra voltak kiváncsiak.

David Hawley csak annyit árult el, hogy valóban kalóztámadás érte a számítógépeket, de minden rendben működik. Hozzátette, hogy vizsgálják a történteket, de részletekkel nem szolgálhat. Ezt megelőzően a Bloomberg szellőztette meg, hogy az IMF számítógépes rendszerét hackerek támadták meg, akik "vélhetően egy külföldi kormányhoz köthetők". A hírügynökség úgy tudja, hogy az IMF elektronikus levelezését és más dokumentumokat ért kár. A támadás még a szexuális bűncselekménnyel vádolt Dominique Strauss-Kahn volt IMF-vezérigazgató letartóztatása, vagyis május 14-e előtt történt.

A kalóztámadás komolyságára utal, hogy "testvérintézet", a Világbank elővigyázatosságból megszakította internetes kapcsolatát az IMF-el. Tom Kellerman számítógépes szakértő - aki jól ismeri mindkét pénzintézet számítógépes hálózatát - azt mondta, hogy a kibertámadás elkövetői olyan programot akartak elhelyezni az IMF rendszerében, amely egyfajta "belső digitális jelenlétet" biztosított volna számukra. Ezzel betekintést nyerhettek volna nem nyilvános gazdasági adatokba. Megfogalmazása szerint "célzott támadás" történt, s ehhez kifejlesztettek egy kódot, amelyet ráeresztettek az IMF rendszerére.

A The New York Times című amerikai napilap úgy tudja, hogy az IMF-et az elmúlt hónapokban súlyos és körmönfont támadások érték, s erről szerdán szerzett tudomást a pénzintézet igazgatóbizottsága. A történtekről nem adtak ki hivatalos tájékoztatást. April Cunningham, az amerikai védelmi minisztérium szóvivője közölte, hogy az amerikai Szövetségi Nyomozó Iroda (FBI) is nyomoz az akciók ügyében.


----------



## bendeguz1 (2011 Június 13)

*Lehallgathatják az oroszok a Skype-ot*

2011. június 11. 17:22, Szombat - Berta Sándor

Egy orosz lap szerint a Microsoft lehetővé teszi, hogy az általa nemrég felvásárolt VoIP-szolgáltatást lehallgathassák az orosz titkosszolgálatok, így elkerülik a betiltását az országban.

Meglehetősen érdekes és alighanem sok felhasználót megdöbbentő hírt jelentetett meg az orosz Vedomosztyi nevű napilap. Amennyiben az újság információi igaznak bizonyulnak, úgy a Microsoft komoly bírálatokat kaphat. A Vedomosztyi arról számolt be, hogy az amerikai társaság kész átadni az orosz Szövetségi Biztonsági Szolgálatnak (FSZB) az általa májusban felvásárolt Skype titkosítási algoritmusát. Amennyiben ez megvalósul, úgy a helyi hatóságok belehallgathatnának az internetezők telefonbeszélgetésebe. A Microsoft várhatóan a Skype felvásárlásának lezárulta után nyújtja át a programkódot. A hírt átvette a Bloomberg gazdasági hírügynökség is. 



Az amerikai szoftveróriás és az orosz hivatalok egyébként már régóta együttműködnek egymással. A konszern rendszeresen betekintést nyújt szoftverei forráskódjába az FSZB-nek, mint ahogy ezt a világ más tájain is megteszik a kormányzati szereplők számára. Vagyis a Skype kódolásának továbbadása beleillik az eddigi gyakorlatba, ugyanakkor az már most borítékolható, hogy a lépés alighanem óriási felháborodást fog kiváltani és a cég adatvédelmi bírálatok kereszttüzébe fog kerülni. Semmi nem garantálja ugyanis, hogy a KGB utódszervezetének számító Szövetségi Biztonsági Szolgálat nem él vissza a felhasználók adataival, illetve, hogy kizárólag a terroristák és a bűnözők telefonbeszélgetéseit hallgatják majd le.

A Microsoft közlése szerint az aggodalmak légből kapottak, és a titkosítás forráskódját semmiképpen sem adják át az FSZB-nek. Igaz, a tengerentúli cég a Vodomosztyi által megszellőztetett többi információt nem cáfolta a Bloombergnek. A hír különösen azért érdekes, mert az FSZB áprilisban felvetette a Skype, a Gmail és a Hotmail oroszországi betiltásának lehetőségét. Az illetékes kormánybizottság úgy döntött: a főhatóságok bevonásával alakítandó munkacsoportra bízza a kérdést és a javaslat kidolgozását október 1-re várja. Az orosz Szövetségi Biztonsági Szolgálatot aggasztja, hogy ezek a rendszerek ismeretlen algoritmusokat használnak az információ kódolásához, és ezért úgy vélik, ellenőrizetlen használatuk biztonsági kockázatot jelenthet az ország számára.


----------



## bendeguz1 (2011 Június 13)

*A tabletforradalom legelején járunk*

2011. június 12., vasárnap, 18:49



Két processzorgeneráció múlva jelenhetnek meg a táblagépekben az igazán ütőképes Intel processzorok. A chipgyártó szerint a forradalomnak még csak az elején jár a piac, a valóban személyes tárggyá váló tabletek formája és az életünkben betöltött szerepük még változhat idővel.



Több millió példányt adtak el az Apple iPad táblagépéből, a konkurens gyártók pedig a tablet sikerét látva maguk is ilyen formátumú gépek gyártásába kezdtek, a Google mobilplatformját, az Androidot véve alapul. Az elmúlt egy év alatt letisztult a recept is: egy-másfél gigahertzes, duplamagos, Nvidia gyorsítót tartalmazó Tegra processzor, 16-32 gigabájt tárhely, 3D- és HD-gyorsítás. A zsebre vághatónak tervezett gépek, például a HTC Flyer, jellemzően héthüvelykes átmérőjű kijelzővel, a kanapés olvasgatásra tervezett eszközök pedig tízcolos képmérettel rendelkeznek.


Közös pontja a tableteknek, hogy nem Intel lapkák dolgoznak bennük

Akárki is gyártsa őket, a tabletek közös vonása, hogy az asztali PC-kből ismert Intel chipek nem kapnak helyet bennük. Központi egységük többnyire az ARM-processzorcsalád tagja, még az Apple házon belül tervezett A5-ös lapkája is ARM, grafikus gyorsítójuk pedig többnyire Nvidia technológiát használ. A világ legnagyobb chipgyártója már az okostelefon-forradalomból is kimaradt, és úgy tűnik, a tabletek piacára sem tud betörni.

ARM-nak áll a zászló

A sokáig csak PDA-k és navigációs eszközök lelkét adó processzorcsaládnak az okostelefonok elterjedésével jött el az ideje. A hagyományos PC-s chipek ugyan rendkívül erősek voltak, még a legkisebb Atom mag is komoly teljesítménnyel rendelkezett, ám elmaradtak a versenytárs mögött energiatakarékosságban. Az Intel arra optimalizálta laptopba szánt lapkáit, hogy 50-60 wattal érjék be, a kis akkuval felszerelt telefonoknál azonban ilyen energiaéhség nem volt megengedhető.


ARM alapon tervezett saját chipet az Apple

A közeljövőben megjelenő processzorok azonban már kezelni fogják ezt a problémát. Az egy feltöltéssel tíznél is több órát üzemelő tabletek és a takarékos notebookok központi kérdéssé tették az üzemidőt. A még idén a boltokba kerülő, Medfield kódnevű lapkacsaládnak már nem lesz szégyenkeznivalója az okostelefonok processzorai mellett. A négymagos ARM-ok mögött ugyan még el fog maradni a Medfield - ismerte be a
[email protected]
rendezvényen Stephen L. Smith, az Intel netbook- és tabletcsoportjának igazgatóhelyettese -, de fogyasztása versenyképes lesz. A szakember szerint két generáción belül akár a mobileszközök központi magjainak területén is vezetővé válhat a cég.

Nem félnek a jövőtől

A tabletekkel, nagy teljesítményű okostelefonokkal és részben a netbookokkal megjelent kategóriának saját nevet is adott a chipgyártó. Prezentációja során a netbook- és tabletcsoport igazgatója következetesen társeszköznek (companion device-nak) hívta ezeket a készülékeket.


Csupán 19 milliméter vastag a Keeley Lake nevű ultrabook referenciagép

Az Intel által kitalált társeszköz név cseles. Egyaránt jelentheti azokat a gépeket, amelyek személyes tárgyként mindig a felhasználóval vannak. Azokat, amelyeket nem szívesen ad kölcsön tulajdonosa, mint például az összes jelszavát, fotóját, kedvenc oldalát ismerő tablet. Ugyanakkor jelentheti azt is a név, hogy ezeknek az eszközöknek egy központi PC vagy egy erős, számítási felhőn alapuló adattároló-megoldás nélkül nincs értelme. Ha az utóbbi olvasat a helyes, akkor az Intelnek az sem árt, ha a tabletekbe nem kerül be a processzora: a felhőt kiszolgáló szerverekben és az asztali gépekben a cég termékei fognak dolgozni.


Két darabra szedhető szét az Asus Transformere

Smith szerint annak is el kell még dőlnie, hogy melyik alakot veszik fel végül a társeszközök. Jelenleg a tablet versenyez a nagyon vékony netbookkal, a szétcsúsztatható billentyűzetű érintőkijelzős géppel, a lecsatolható billentyűzetes majdnem-tablettel és a többi formával. Az is elképzelhető, hogy kialakulnak a tartalomfogyasztásra kialakított, csak virtuális billentyűzettel bíró gépek, és a hosszabb e-mailek, rövidebb Excel-táblák elkészítésére is alkalmas billentyűzetes masinák.

Biztos a környezetbarát gépek megjelenése

A néhány évre előre látható jövő elemei biztosak. A társeszközök nem fognak egyik napról a másikra eltűnni, sőt valószínűleg egyre változatosabbá válnak majd. A számítási felhő jövője sem kétséges, az Apple által bejelentett iCloud is arra mutat, hogy a programozók és nagy cégek által használt költségtakarékos megoldások lassan megjelennek a mindennapi életben is. Az egyre csökkenő processzor-csíkszélességek és a központi kérdéssé váló akkuidő pedig azt is biztossá teszi, hogy a jövőben kevesebbet kell töltőn tartani a kütyüinket, és ritkábban merülnek majd le. Egyedül az nem látszik, milyen világot alakítanak ki a trendek: ugyanolyan valószínű, hogy kéttenyérnyi óriástelefonokon fogunk böngészni, mint hogy apróra összehajtható notebookot hordunk majd a farzsebünkben.


----------



## bendeguz1 (2011 Június 13)

*Az arcfelismerés miatt támadják a Facebookot*

2011. június 10. 10:56, Péntek 

Azonnal a támadások célpontjává vált a közösségi oldal azáltal, hogy az európai uniós felhasználóknak is elérhetővé tette a szolgáltatás arcfelismerő funkcióját. Az illetékes európai hatóságok már be is jelentették a vizsgálat elindítását.

Hirdetés


A Facebook kedden aktiválta az európai uniós felhasználóknak a Tag Suggestions nevű arcfelismerési funkciót, amely a különböző digitális felvételeken használható. Ez az egyes felhasználók arcához kötődő biometriai adatok kiértékelésén alapul, a közösségi portálon lévő képeinkre odaírja, hogy azon ki látható ha az illető szintén Facebook tag, és megjelölték egymást ismerősként. Az érintettek megkérdezése nélkül működő Tag Suggestions eddig csak az amerikai internetezők számára volt elérhető. 

A szolgáltatást fél éve vezették be az Egyesült Államokban, de csak akkor váltott ki nagy vihart, amikor a Facebook egy sor más országban is elkezdte a bevezetését. Az Egyesült Államokban is érték bíráltatok, amelyek miatt a Facebook kénytelen volt bocsánatot kérni, amiért nem ismertette részletesebben a szolgáltatást, de azzal védekezett, hogy az (utólag) letiltható. Európában a nevek automatikus felkínálása verte ki mindenekelőtt a biztosítékot.



Az Artikel 29 nevű európai adatvédelmi szakembereket tömörítő csoport bejelentette, hogy vizsgálatot indít az ügyben. Gerald Lommel luxemburgi adatvédelmi biztos közölte: "Az emberek képeken való megjelölésére csak előzetes beleegyezés után kerülhetne sor. Ezt a funkciót nem lehet alapértelmezettként aktiválni. Világossá akarjuk tenni a Facebook számára, hogy a jövőben ez így nem mehet tovább, mivel ez a gyakorlat komoly kockázatokat jelent az emberek számára." Lommel szerint európai hatóságoknak összehangoltan kell eljárniuk.

Sophy Tobias, a Facebook szóvivője erre válaszul a Reutersnek úgy nyilatkozott, hogy tudomásul vették a jogvédők felvetéseit és az illetékeseknek további információkat fognak elérhetővé tenni a Tag Suggestions funkcióval kapcsolatban. Ugyanakkor biztosak abban, hogy sikerül minden aggályt eloszlatni.

Az Egyesült Államokban tavaly december óta elérhető funkciót bírálta Graham Cluley, a Sophos biztonsági cég elemzője is. A szakember azt írta a vállalat blogjában, hogy láthatóan sokan ellenérzésekkel viseltetnek az azonosítással szemben, mivel a közösségi oldal ezeket az információkat az engedélyük nélkül használja fel. Ismét úgy tűnik, hogy a Facebook titokban aláássa felhasználói online magánszféráját. A Sophos egyébként megjelentetett egy útmutatót, amely segít az optimális adatvédelmi beállításokban.

Dr. Johannes Caspar német adatvédelmi biztos szintén támadta a megoldást. Caspar szerint a jelenlegi rendszer nem elfogadható és ezzel a technikával egy teljesen új szintre helyeződött az adatok kielemzése. A kérdés csak az, hogy hol fog ez a folyamat végződni? A 600 millió felhasználót számláló Facebookot gyakran bírálták amiatt, hogy megváltozatta a bizalmas adatkezelés paramétereit, többnyire a csökkentett adatvédelem irányába, és erről nem tájékoztatták erről a tagokat. Az adatvédelem igen kényes kérdés Európában. Az Európai Bizottság várhatóan a második fél évben nyújtja be az 1995-ben elfogadott vonatkozó jogszabályok módosítását, amely figyelembe veszi az internet és az új technológiák fejlődését.


----------



## bendeguz1 (2011 Június 13)

Mindenféle a hardverpiacról

2011-06-11 09:11

Új VGA-t, monitort, SSD-ket, mobil eszközöket és játékos vasakat ismertetünk meg olvasóinkkal.


A cikkben közölt árakat nagykereskedelmi (megfelelő kiskereskedői haszon hozzáadásával) és kiskereskedelmi partnereink listái alapján képeztük 25% áfa hozzászámításával. A bemutatónkban szereplő termékek – többek között – a nagykereskedelmi partnereink weboldalain feltüntetett kiskereskedésekben vagy kiskereskedelmi partnereinknél vásárolhatóak meg. A számítástechnikai termékekre a legtöbb esetben 2 év garancia vonatkozik, az eltérő garanciaidőket külön közöljük.

Talán már nem is lehetne zsúfoltabb a grafikus kártyák piaca a jelenleginél, a vásárlók nagy örömére minden teljesítmény- és árszinten gyilkolják egymást a GeForce-ok és a Radeonok. Most az NVIDIA hozott egy újabb vödör vizet a Dunába a GeForce GTX 560 formájában. Az új felső-középkategóriás GeForce ugyanarra a GF114-es GPU-ra épít, mint Ti utótagos társa, órajeleit (GPU – 810/1620 MHz, RAM 1000 MHz) sem módosították, megmaradt a 256 bites memóriabusz is. Teljesítményben a magasabb működési frekvenciája miatt veri meg az egyébként ugyanúgy 336 számolóegységes és 32 ROP-blokkos GeForce GTX 460-at, nagyjából a Radeon HD 6870 szintjén teljesít.



Árban is jól pozicionálták az új GeForce-ot. Az első alapórajeles modellekért kb. 50 000 forintot kérnek. Ha választásra kerül a sor, akkor érdemes lehet valamelyik duplaventilátoros modellt megvenni, ugyanis GeForce GTX 460 körtesztünkben arra jutottunk, hogy ezek a megoldások a leghalkabbak, ráadásul ezeknek a legjobb a hűtésük. Érdemes megnézni például a Leadtek WinFast GTX 560 OC-t, aminek finoman 850/1700 MHz-re tuningolták a grafikus processzorát.



Ha már van egy jó kis grafikus kártyánk egy jó kis konfigurációban, akkor kell még egy jó, de nem kis, hanem inkább nagy monitor mellé. A Philips régóta fejleszt olyan monitorokat, melyek megvilágítják a környezetüket, hogy megfelelő kontrasztarányt alakítsanak ki a tartalom és a háttér között. A X sorozatba tartozó, 22 hüvelykes 220X1SW/00 fehér színű monitorkávája kéken dereng, egészen érdekes, de állítólag szemkímélő hatást keltve. Kijelzőpanelje TN+film technológiás, 1680x1050 pixel felbontású, fényereje 250 cd/m², kontrasztaránya 1000:1 (dinamikusan 30 000:1), válaszideje 5 ms. Bemenetből analóg D-Sub és digitális DVI került rá, vételára pedig 42-43 000 forint környékén alakul.

SSD-k és ház

Lassan, de biztosan kezd ésszerű keretek közé – pontosabban egyre több hazai vásárló ingerküszöbe alá – csökkenni az SSD-k ára. A mozgó alkatrész nélküli tárak gyártási technológiája rohamosan fejlődik, az egyre kisebb csíkszélesség egyre nagyobb adatsűrűséget tesz lehetővé. A klasszikus winchesterek világából kivonuló Samsung 470-es modelljét éppen a napokban teszteltük. Korrekt teljesítménye mellett nagyon kellemes árával hívja fel magára a figyelmet. A nálunk járt 128 GB-os modell 55-58 000 forint környékén kapható, de az operációs rendszerhez bőven elegendő kapacitással bíró 64 GB-os modellért elég 30-31 000 forintot fizetni. Egyetlen lényeges hátránya a csúcssebesség szerelmesei számára, hogy nem támogatja a SATA 3.0 szabványt.



Aki megelégszik a régi vonallal, az akár 30 000 forint alatt is találhat 64 GB-os – rendszer alá való – SSD-t. Ilyen például a Kingston V-100, a Cruical m4 SSD, a Corsair Nova vagy a Silicon Power megoldásai. Nem kell lényegesen többet fizetni akkor sem, ha a gyorsabb SATA 3.0-s termékeket szeretnénk, ami egy modern inteles vagy AMD-s alaplapba már logikus választás. A gyorsabb SATA-t támogató, alap OCZ Solid 3-at 35-40 000 forint körzött mérik, de a szintén második generációs SandForce vezérlőre alapozó OCZ Agility 3 is csak pár ezressel drágább.



Újabb látványos, szögletes házzal rukkolt elő az Aerocool. A fekete X-Warriort markáns élek mellett kék kiegészítőkkel dobták fel. A 488 milliméter magas és 520 milliméter mély doboz a ma divatos, kissé felhizlalt miditornyok közé tartozik, tápját alulra szerelték, gyomrában a legnagyobb VGA-k is elférnek. Érdekessége, hogy három-három 5,25 és 3,5 hüvelykes hely mellett egy 2,5 hüvelykeset is előkészítettek benne SSD-nek. Ügyes megoldás a tetőn az USB 2.0 aljzatok közelében kialakított felület, ahova az USB-re kötött eszközünket letehetjük. A szellőztetéséről elöl kéken világító, hátul sima 120 milliméteres ventilátor gondoskodik, de tehetünk még egyet előre és kettőt oldalra. Az Aerocool X-Warrior vételára 17 600 forint.



Tablet és netbook

Általában az a gyakorlat, hogy igazán jó tabletet a telekommunikációban jártas vállalatok tudnak csinálni, hiszen nekik nem csak a hardverrel hanem a szoftverrel van nagy tapasztalatuk, hanem rendszerint az értékesítési és szolgáltatási láncuk is fejlettebb a klasszikus hardveresekénél. Mobilarénás kollégáink szerint a Motorola Xoom is egészen jól sikerült. Leglényegesebb paraméterei, hogy 10,1 hüvelykes, 1280x800 pixeles, kapacitív kijelzője van, hardvere az NVIDIA combos, kétmagos Tegra 2-je, operációs rendszere pedig a 3.0-s Android, szóval egészen komoly kis alapcsomag. Egyelőre 3G modem nélkül, de 32 GB adattárral, GPS modullal, n-es Wi-Fi adapterrel, két kamerával, HDMI kimenettel és 25 wattórás akkuval 169 990 forintba kerül a SpeedShopnál, de rövidesen érkezik 3G modemes változata is.



Ezeknek a tableteknek rendszerint nincs világbajnok hangzása. Ha szeretnénk a „zsinóros” fülesnél eggyel komolyabb hangkeltőt hozzájuk, akkor érdemes megnézni a sztereó Bluetooth headseteket, amelyek megfelelő készülékkel telefonálásra is használhatóak. A Mobil Digital Kft. legújabb márkájának, a Santoknak is van egy ilyen fülese. A BTHS600 divatos, szögletes formatervet kapott, honlapja szerint Hi-Fi hangzást biztosít. Hatótávolsága 10 méter, pici akkumulátorával nyolc órán át tud zenét szolgáltatni, súlya pedig alig haladja meg a 100 grammot. A Santok Bluetooth füles vételára 12 990 forint. Aki esetleg Bluetooth adapter nélküli notebookkal vagy asztali géppel használná, az 2800 forintért vehet hozzá Santok USB-s mini Bluetooth modult.



Bár mostanában mindenki tablet-lázban ég, az Acer mégis tovább nyomja a lassan háttérbe szoruló netbook-vonalat. Az új Aspire One D257 a szokásos Intel Atom platformot használja, aminek alapja most az N570-es, 1,66 GHz-en járó, kétmagos processzor. Ebben a modellben már van annyi kakaó, hogy a 720p-s HD filmek többségét akadásmentesen lejátssza a 10,1 hüvelykes, 1024x600 pixeles kijelzőn. Mellé 1 GB memóriát, 250 GB-os merevlemezt és n-es Wi-Fi adaptert telepítettek, az akku pedig nagy, hatcellás. Az Acer Aspire One D257 Windows 7 Starter operációs rendszerrel és egy év garanciával 84 990 forintba kerül.



Gamer masinák

Nem csak notebookokat, hanem asztali gépeket is gyárt az Acer, sőt van egészen komoly gamer sorozata is. Korábban már többször kérdeztük a hazai képviseletet, miért nem láthatóak ezek a Predator modellek minálunk. Az volt a válasz, hogy elérhetőek a partnerek számára, csak nem rendelik őket. Most viszont fordult a kocka, a hivatalos Acer Márkaüzletbe megérkeztek az első Predator G5-ök. Nem csak a masinák neve, hanem a miditorony eleje is a közkedvelt akciófilm földönkívüli ragadozóját idézi: egyedi módon, csáprágószerűen nyílnak 5,25 hüvelykes meghajtóhelyei.



A dobozban Sandy Bridge alapú hardver lapul, Core i5-2300 processzor, Intel H67 chipkészletes alaplapban 2 x 2 GB memória, két 1 TB-os merevlemez, n-es Wi-Fi adapter, DVD-író és sok az egyben kártyaolvasó társaságában. A grafikáért sajnos az elég harmatos GeForce GTX 550 Ti felel, amit ma már nem igazán lehet gamer grafikus kártyának nevezni. Sokkal inkább a játékosok ízlése szerin készült a Roccat Kova egér és az Avro billentyűzet, amit a Predator G5 mellé adnak. Az Acer játékosa Windows 7 Home Pemium operációs rendszerrel és egy év garanciával 239 825 forintba kerül.

Jelentkezett egy komoly játékossal az Asus is, melynek szintén a GTX 550 Ti-hez hasonló grafikus alrendszere van, de nála ez megfelelőnek mondható. A G74-es notebookról van szó, mely megnyerte a Computexen rögtönzött gamer notebook versenyünket. A matt kijelzővel és kategóriájában kiváló billentyűzetelrendezéssel érkező nagyvas lelke a friss GeForce GTX 560M grafikus kártya, mely asztali vonalon a GTX 550 Ti-hez van a legközelebb, nem a GTX 560-hoz. A 17,3 hüvelykes, Full HD felbontású monitort már nem biztos, hogy ki tudja hajtani natívban, ha a legfrissebb játékokról van szó.



A G74-ekbe Sandy Bridge processzorok kerültek, az ésszerűbb konfigurációkba kétmagos i5-2410M, a többibe négymagos i7-2630QM. Memóriából az alap egy darab 4 GB-os modul, de kapható a kétszeresével is. Hasonló a helyzet az 500 GB-os, percenként 7200-at pörgő merevlemezekkel: az alapgépben egy, a többiben kettő van. A négymagos processzorok mellé Blu-ray olvasó, a kétmagosok mellé DVD-író jár, emellett minden gépnek van HDMI kimenete, n-es Wi-Fi adaptere, USB 3.0 csatlakozója és Windows 7 Ultimate operációs rendszere. A legjobb ár/teljesítmény mutatóval szerintük a Core i5-2410M processzorral, 8 GB memóriával és két 500 GB-os merevlemezzel ellátott modell bír, melyért félmillió forintot kell kifizetni. A felezett memóriás és merevlemezes verzió csak 30 000 forinttal olcsóbb, a négymagossal és Blu-ray íróval ellátott pedig ötvenezer forinttal drágább. A csúcsot a 3D kijelzős modell képviseli NVIDIA 3D Vision csomaggal és 580 000 forintos árcédulával


----------



## bendeguz1 (2011 Június 13)

*Stallman: óvakodjatok az e-könyvektől!*
Dátum: 2011-06-10 12:23 

A szabad szoftveres guru szerint a bizniszben érdekelt forgalmazók elfogadhatatlan módon korlátozzák a fogyasztók szabadságát.
Az elektronikus könyvek a forgalmazók által alkalmazott megkötések miatt visszalépést jelentenek a nyomtatott könyvekhez képest, számos módon korlátozzák a fogyasztók szabadságát – állítja Richard Stallman. A nemzetközi hírű szabad szoftveres aktivista, a GNU projekt elindítója, a Free Software Foundation alapítója és elnöke az e-könyvek veszélyeire egy kiáltványában hívta fel a figyelmet.

„Egy olyan korban, melyben a vállalatok vezetik a kormányokat és írják a törvényeket, minden technikai előrelépés lehetőség a vállalatok számára, hogy újabb korlátozásokat vessenek ki az emberekre. A technológiák a javunkat is szolgálhatnák, mégis inkább arra használják őket, hogy leláncoljanak bennünket” – írja felvezetésként.

Stallman felsorolja a nyomtatott könyvek mellett szóló érveket:

egy papírkötetet készpénzzel, névtelenül megvásárolhatunk, és ezzel a tulajdonosává válunk
nem írja elő senki, hogy olyan feltételeket fogadjunk el, melyek korlátozzák a felhasználási lehetőségeket
„a formátum ismert, semmiféle zárt technológiára nincs szükség ahhoz, hogy el tudjuk olvasni a könyvet”
gyakran még a szerzői jogi törvények is lehetővé teszik, hogy fizikai másolatokat készítsünk a kötetekről
senkinek nem áll hatalmában megsemmisíteni a tulajdonunkban lévő könyvet.
Ezekkel állítja szembe az Amazon.com e-könyv-árusítási gyakorlatát, mely „meglehetősen tipikusnak mondható”. Ebben a modellben:

a fogyasztónak azonosítania kell magát, ha vásárolni akar, egyes országokban pedig ezt követően sem válik a digitális könyv tulajdonosává
a cég megköveteli egy, a felhasználást korlátozó licenc elfogadását
a formátum titkos, kizárólag zárt, a felhasználót korlátozó szoftverrel olvasható
a kötet másolása az alkalmazott DRM és a licenc tiltó rendelkezése miatt lehetetlen
az Amazon egy hátsó ajtó segítségével távolról törölheti a könyveket a vásárló eszközéről, ahogy 2009-ben meg is tette néhány ezer felhasználónál George Orwell 1984 című regényével.
Stallman szerint a fogyasztói szabadság e korlátai miatt el kell utasítani az e-könyveket mindaddig, amíg a helyzet nem változik. Az e-könyv-kereskedők azt mondják, hogy a korlátozásokra a szerzők érdekében van szükség. A szabad szoftveres guru azonban úgy gondolja, hogy a jelenlegi szerzői jogi rendszerek nem a szerzők, hanem a vállalatok érdekeit szolgálják. Ahelyett, hogy erre hivatkozva a szabadságunkat nyirbálnák meg, más módon kell támogatni a szerzőket, a megosztást pedig legalizálni kell.

A szerzők anyagi támogatására Richard Stallman két módszert javasol – egyébként nem most először. Az egyik egyfajta kulturális vagy internetadó bevezetésével számol. Az ebből befolyó bevételeket egy arra felhatalmazott szervezet osztaná el a szerzők között úgy, hogy azok a népszerűségük arányában részesednének belőle. (Az igazságosabb elosztás érdekében Stallman a köbgyök-elvet alkalmazná: e szerint például ha egy szerző vagy előadó munkáit ezerszer többen olvassák, hallgatják, mint másét, nem ezerszer, csak tízszer annyi pénzt kapna.) A másik pedig annak a lehetőségnek a megteremtése a rendszerben, hogy a felhasználók anonim módon, önkéntesen tudjanak pénzt küldeni a szerzőnek.


----------



## rinpocse34 (2011 Október 2)

Olyan olvasót kell venni amely nem "zárt" rendszerű...

Creative Commons licence is van elég dokumentum....



Shizuka írta:


> Egyetertek. Tenyleg terheli a gepet. 64-bites rendszeren mar eleg zavaro pl. 4 giga ram es egy kozepes Core2duo proci parossal.


az AVAST is keményen zabálja az erőforrásokat. A netes sávszélességem 20%-át leszedi


----------



## Csutter (2011 Október 23)

ezt nem értem

sata 3 winyó

nálam fut rendesen az avast

netem 50 MB-es

ezen a sebességen nem lehet már észrevenni semmit

5 éve használom az avast-ot

akkor a netem 128 kb/s volt.

nem lehetett tudni, hogy a net olyan lassú, vagy az avast fogja

Nekem avast-om van

8Gb ram, négymagog proci,


----------



## turulfioka (2011 Október 28)

A kezdő bejegyzés regényrészlet vagy csak simán egy újsághír volt?

Hogy jutottatok el a szülés ideális időpontjának megtárgyalásáig?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Október 28)

turulfioka írta:


> A kezdő bejegyzés regényrészlet vagy csak simán egy újsághír volt?


 Nem mindegy?
De ha komolyan érdekel, nézd meg a beírás dátumát. Már abból tudsz következtetni, hogy volt-e olyan fejlett a számítástechnika akkoriban.


> Hogy jutottatok el a szülés ideális időpontjának megtárgyalásáig?


Nagyjából az interneten keresztül.


----------



## ÉjszakaiAngyal (2011 December 19)

Csutter írta:


> ezt nem értem
> 
> sata 3 winyó
> 
> ...



Az Avast nagyon fogja a gépet. Az lényegtelen, hogy milyen nagy géped van. Az enyém csak 2.8-as régi P4 és nekem is nagyon belassította.


----------



## yaqwsxcde (2012 Január 24)

AzaNonimusról hallottatok?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2012 Január 25)

yaqwsxcde írta:


> AzaNonimusról hallottatok?


*Béla királyunk krónikására gondoltál.
Tanultunk valamit róla a töri órákon.
Na jó, sejtem, hogy nem felőle érdeklődtél és az Anonymus kiadó sem érdekel, hanem inkább a hacker csoport.
Remélem nem azt kérdezed, hogy kik ők, mert arra még az USA hárombetűsei sem tudják igazán a választ.
Minden esetre nemzetköziek, olyannyira, hogy még nekünk magyaroknak is üzentek.*


----------



## csontos80 (2012 Január 25)

Az Avast olyan mint a kocsin a téli-gumi, lassít de biztonságos. Persze néha az is megcsúszik.
Ilyen az Avast is, lassít, visszafogja a gépet, de biztonságos.
Ennek ellenére így is beenged néhány vírust, Tróját stb-t.

Jelenleg és Win 7-et használok és a saját védelmét aktiváltam (McAfee, és a Security Essentials-t)

Nem fogja a gépet igaz nem is szörfözünk a neten észtelenül.


----------



## gombi11 (2012 Január 25)

hát én is lecseréltem !! állandóan megakart !!nem indult a gépem !!Windows xp használok !! kitümő a windows virus irtoja !! azota nincs baj a gépel !!


----------



## elviszmacika (2012 Január 26)

Én már 3 éve használog eset smart security-t és eddig még soha nem volt vele gondom, nem is túlságosan erőforrás igényes cucc.


----------



## Szaszyka72 (2012 Február 3)

Nekem Avast van, de egyáltalán nem lassítja a rendszert, szeretem, mert gyakran frissül, és nagyon szeretem..


----------



## e-könyvtáros (2012 Február 4)

*Help*

Sziasztok!
Egy olyan gondom lenne, hogy egy működő honlap nem jelenik meg itthon (UPC) csak a munkahelyemen (T-home)
Múlt héten költözött a szerver (ip-címet váltott), azóta nem mindenkinek jelenik meg (mástól is már halottam)
Az ipconfig /flushdns -t már próbáltam, nem segített...


----------



## dsjk (2012 Február 19)

Avast-ot én is csak ajánlani tudom, különösen, hogy ingyen van.


----------



## patt321 (2012 Február 26)

én avg-t használok


----------



## kalimera (2012 Március 8)

Mindenki a sajátjára esküszik. Symantec ...


----------



## erob1 (2012 Július 10)

Avast a tuti, kicsit többet is blokkol, mint kellene, de jó "mindenki a sajátjára esküszik"


----------



## erob1 (2012 Július 10)

Igazából 100%-os védelmet nem nyújt egyik sem,szerencse is kell hozzá.....


----------



## Dox2000 (2012 Augusztus 15)

erob1 írta:


> Igazából 100%-os védelmet nem nyújt egyik sem,szerencse is kell hozzá.....



Szerintem a Nod 32 a legjobb.


----------



## be01dö (2012 Augusztus 20)

Az avast-ot egyszerűen lekapcsolta egy trójai vírus. A rendszert tényleg nem fogja vissza nagyon de a vírusokat sem nagyon...
A NOD32 is csak akkor ér valamit, ha a kiterjesztett heurisztika be van kapcsolva, persze ekkor már rendesen visszafogja a rendszert.


----------



## Zoltan Szarka (2012 Szeptember 13)

Próbáld az free AVG2012-t.


----------



## bertadave (2012 Szeptember 30)

Nekem NOD32 van, de előtte Avast volt. Egyikkel se volt probléma, szerintem mindegyik jó "általános" felhasználásra.


----------



## Zoltan Szarka (2012 Szeptember 30)

Már van free AVG2013.


----------



## alice_wonderland (2012 Október 17)

Én sokkal inkább a Kaspersky, azt tette a munkát nekem. Meg is van néhány felett hálózati tevékenység telepített alkalmazások.


----------



## ugynok (2012 Október 27)

sokat teszteltem ezeket, az avira kerult ki gyoztesen! volt friss virusmintam idorol-idore megneztem a tobbivel is, es azok nem igazan akartak felismerni.
a nod32 vigan futott virusok mellett is -pedig frissitve volt!-.


----------



## rocskai0815 (2012 December 31)

Köszi a tapasztalatokat, eddig avg-t használtam, bejött, ki fogom próbálni a 2013-t


----------



## baintner (2013 Február 4)

Szerintem a NOD lassítja a kisebb gépeket, az AVAST ingyenes és nem volt vele még problémám!


----------



## csrob1 (2013 Február 8)

Sziasztok! Én AVG-t használok, eddig nem volt vele problémám. A kis teljesítményű, régebbi gépeket ez is lassítja, de sokkal kevésbé, mint a NOD.
Van egy régebbi, Windows XP -s számítógép AVG 2011-el. Ha frissítek AVG 2013-ra, akkor az nem fogja-e sokkal jobban lassítani a gépet, mint a 2011-es?


----------



## procontra (2013 Február 9)

Sziasztok!

Én Comodo-t használok, eddig gond nélkül ment az ingyeses tűzfallal együtt. Ám annyian mondják jónak az avira-t, ki fogom lassan próbálni.


----------



## Rmade (2013 Május 3)

Microsoft Security Essentials nekem tökéletesen megfelel. Semmilyen jellegű problémám nem volt eddig vele. Ajánlom mindenkinek.


----------



## Kiss László Tacsi (2017 December 24)

Régen lehet hogy ért valamit,de ma már nem!
Szerintem ha már vírusírtó akkor Kaspersky!


----------



## Kiss László Tacsi (2017 December 24)

De ha már Nod akkor már az Eset Smart Security!


----------

